# Selbstzerfleischung? ^^



## Sethia (24. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen… da es ja nahezu täglich Threads gegen andere Spieler, Fraktionen, Klassen und Rassen gibt wollte ich mal etwas anderes probieren. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, jeder denkt mal an seine eigene Startphase oder Missgeschicke im späteren Spielverlauf zurück und beschreibt mal, was ihm so widerfahren ist. Nur bitte… nicht was andere falsch gemacht haben könnten, sondern echt eigene "Pleiten, Pech und Pannen".

-----

Anno 2007 trat eine kleine Lichtgestalt in die Welt von Azeroth ein, ich… ziemlich überwältigt von dem was ich so in den ersten Tagen sah kam ich relativ schnell zu meiner ersten Instanz – die Todesminen. 

Im Questlog stand soweit ich mich erinnere, Dungeon hinter den Questaufträgen… das kümmerte mich reichlich wenig, hatte ja mit Hogger sogar schon etwas Elitäres erledigt. Also trat ich dort ein und wurde relativ fix niedergeschnetzelt. Also wiederbelebt und wieder raus aus dem Teil, dann per /s nach anderen Leuten gesucht die die Quests ebenfalls machen mussten und nach kurzer Zeit war die Gruppe voll. So weit, so gut…

Sicherlich habe ich gleich zu Beginn gesagt, dass ich das nicht kenne und erst 2 Tage dabei bin, dies sollte kein großes Problem darstellen, man hat mir erklärt worauf man achten muss etc. pp.

Aber nun, in Anlehnung an einen anderen Thread hier kommt das unglaubliche, mehr als schon peinliche an meiner Story. ^^

Noch nie zuvor hatte ich ein Fenster gesehen auf dem man "Bedarf" und "Gier" anklicken musste… ich hatte wirklich keinen Plan und auch nicht die Zeit im Chat danach zu fragen. Ich dachte mir einfach: Gier? Das klingt aber negativ und überhaupt, gierig bist du ja nun wirklich nicht, also rasch mal auf Bedarf geklickt. Ich wollte ja schließlich nicht als böser Spieler oder so rüberkommen, wollte mich zurückhalten damit. Ich dachte halt, bei Bedarf entscheidet der Würfel und bei Gier bekommt man es auf jeden Fall. Wie dem auch sei… so kurz nach Edwin von Cleef kamen sie dann auf die Idee mich zu fragen, was das eigentlich soll.

Man war mir das peinlich, ich fühlte mich schrecklich und wäre am liebsten im Boden versunken.

-----

So, was ist euch passiert… wo man heute denkt, so blöd kann doch einer alleine gar nicht sein?

Bitte verschont den Thread von Rechtschreibflames oder sonstigen Anfeindungen, der soll einfach nur ein wenig zum schmunzeln sein und anderen die Möglichkeit geben, ein wenig Selbstironie betreiben zu können.

In diesem Sinne… habt ein schönes Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genauso wie dir ging es mir damals, als ich angefangen habe. nur nicht in den todesminen sonder im kral.... *schweift in gedanken ab* hach ja, waren das noch zeiten.

aber so ist es, jeder hat mal angefangen.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. April 2009)

tja was war peinlich ... is noch gar nicht so lang her halbes jahr oder so ^^ wir standen mit ner rnd grp in tk und ich erklärte den hochastromanten ... ich hab bestimmt 5 min gelabbert und dann mkam die weisen worte eines kumpels :" ööööhm nein du hast grad den Leerhäscher erklärt" riesiges gelächter im ts und ich bin im boden versunken xD


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

hmm gibts eig viele thread zu aba egal^^

meine erste und größte pleite ist mir auch in dm passiert

mein schurke war level 18 und wie viele andere schurken kannte er damals nicht cc und folglich auch nicht kopfnuss

während der nächsten kämpfe kam dann die aufforderung, dass ich ein monster "sappen" sollte

natürlich fragt ich was das ist und es wurd mir auch sofort erklärt

also ging ich auf den mob zu und versuchte kopfnuss anzuwenden,

die folge war ein wipe da ich nicht in der verstohlenheit auf den mob druf gegang bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (24. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> hmm gibts eig viele thread zu aba egal^^



Naja, nicht in den letzten 10 Seiten... da findet man nur flames gegen andere Spieler, und darauf wollte ich beileibe nicht hinaus. *g

---

Hihi... ja sowas kenne ich auch noch. Wie, cc auf den Mob? Welchen Mob? Was fürn cc?


----------



## Ducmort (24. April 2009)

Bei mir fings in HDW an. Ich kannte nunmal nicht die /rnd Funktion und wurde nach einem Truhelooten (bevor man darum eh würfeln musste) auch recht schräg angewipst, dass ich bei einem weiteren Mal "Ninjan" aus der Gruppe fliegen würde.

Ich hatte keine Ahnung was das Wort Ninja überhaupt zu bedeuten hatte, verließ die Gruppe und löschte meinen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich war halt noch zwölf, verurteilt mich nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (24. April 2009)

hmm... wenn ich so recht überlege ist dieses Gier-Bedarf ding das einzige was mir so einfällt was ich wikrlich nicht verstanden hab...dafür hatte ich früher die kreuzdämliche Angewonheit (und habe sie immernoch wikrlich egal wie oft ich an welchem Mob verreckt bin alleine und sei es elite... immer wieder bin ich wie in Lemming hingerannt und habe es wieder versucht xD


----------



## Error2000 (24. April 2009)

Ging mir mit Bedarf und Gier anfangs genau so. ^^

Zum Glück wurde ich von der Gruppe nicht einfach kickt sondern freundlich darauf hingewiesen - das waren noch Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich kann mich auch an Rf erinnern, an das erste mal, 2 freunde und ich haben damals gleichzeitig zum wow zocken angefangen und prompt dropte ein bogen ich natürlich jäger zumindest ich drück need und der eine freund von mir glaubt wenn er auch need macht ist die chance größer das er für mich das teil bekommt und es mir gibt (er magier) zumindest kriegst er und wird sofort nach einer beleidigung vom gruppenleiter gekickt weil der ihn für einen abstauber gehalten hat.

Tja und danach gabs einen wunderbaren flüsterstreit wie ich von meinen freund erfahren hab, naja das ganze hat sich dann 10 min später aufgelöst als wir den aufklärten das wir 3 uns im rl kennen.

War ziemlich peinlich aber irgendwie auch lustig.


----------



## Nexilein (24. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Noch nie zuvor hatte ich ein Fenster gesehen auf dem man "Bedarf" und "Gier" anklicken musste… ich hatte wirklich keinen Plan und auch nicht die Zeit im Chat danach zu fragen. Ich dachte mir einfach: Gier? Das klingt aber negativ und überhaupt, gierig bist du ja nun wirklich nicht, also rasch mal auf Bedarf geklickt. Ich wollte ja schließlich nicht als böser Spieler oder so rüberkommen, wollte mich zurückhalten damit. Ich dachte halt, bei Bedarf entscheidet der Würfel und bei Gier bekommt man es auf jeden Fall.




Genau deshalb habe ich anfangs auch immer auf Bedarf geclickt, sogar mit dem selben Hintergedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber damals war ich nur mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde in Instanzen( wir haben uns alle in Darkshore beim Questen kennengelernt) und alle anderen wußten es auch nicht besser...


----------



## Freyen (24. April 2009)

Ach ja, die guten alten peinlichen Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß noch, dass ich einem Freund einen gewaltigen Lachanfall beschert habe, da ich bis Level 37 noch nie den großen dunklen Wald der Talentbäume betreten hatte. Nachdem er sich die Lachtränen aus den Augen gewischt und mich aufgeklärt hatte, muss ich so euphorisch geklungen haben, jetzt sogar zwei (2!) Mobs gleichzeitig beharken zu können ohne im Dreck zu landen, dass ihm (und mir dann auch) direkt der nächste Lacher ins Haus stand. 
Um die Komik, die diese Situation an sich hatte, vielleicht etwas verständlicher zu machen: Ich bin eigentlich ein fanatischer Regelbuch-/Spielanleitungs-Leser und beim ersten Char hat man das Ingame-Tutorium ja für gewöhnlich eingeschaltet. Und ausgerechnet bei meinem ersten Online-MMORPG warf ich alle Prinzipien geflissentlich über Bord.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach ja, da fällt mir glatt noch was ein, auch wenn das außer mir niemand mitbekommen hat. 
Selber Char, aber noch einige Level lower als bei obiger Geschichte: Mein erstes grünes, beim Anlegen gebundenes Item. Wie wir alle wissen wird man ja gefragt, ob man dieses Item wirklich anlegen will, da es dann an diesen Char seelengebunden ist. Uiuiuiui, dachte ich mir, wenn du _das_ jetzt anlegst, kannst du es nie wieder (!) ablegen... (ja ja, ich hatte die Sache mit dem seelengebunden etwas zu wörtlich genommen,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Nach etlichen Momenten des Zögerns und Zauderns, dachte sich der frischgebackene Jungheld schließlich: „Augen zu und durch!“ und klickte todesverachtend auf Bestätigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein vergleichbares Herzklopfen verspürte ich erst wieder, als das allererste Instanzportal der Durchschreitung harrte. 

Grüße,
Freyen


----------



## Ultordeis (24. April 2009)

Ja das mit dem Seelengebunden kenne ich auch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Petri Heil.... xD


----------



## Pusillin (24. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Noch nie zuvor hatte ich ein Fenster gesehen auf dem man "Bedarf" und "Gier" anklicken musste… ich hatte wirklich keinen Plan und auch nicht die Zeit im Chat danach zu fragen. Ich dachte mir einfach: Gier? Das klingt aber negativ und überhaupt, gierig bist du ja nun wirklich nicht, also rasch mal auf Bedarf geklickt. Ich wollte ja schließlich nicht als böser Spieler oder so rüberkommen, wollte mich zurückhalten damit. Ich dachte halt, bei Bedarf entscheidet der Würfel und bei Gier bekommt man es auf jeden Fall. Wie dem auch sei… so kurz nach Edwin von Cleef kamen sie dann auf die Idee mich zu fragen, was das eigentlich soll.



 ging mir genauso, nur war ich inner gruppe mit nem jäger, habe auf alles B gemacht, weil ich es NICHT unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Pusillin (24. April 2009)

mein erstes treffen mit der: *erst-passen-dann-/würfeln-machen-REGEL*
ich war im Tempel von atal hakkar, so ein skelletdrache droppte einen umhang, den ich und noch ein stoffträger brauchten.
ich ging nicht viele instanzen, dass war erst meine 4te, und 2mal davor wurde ich vom freund gezogen, also keine loot-regeln.
jedenfalls war ich immer ziemlich unsicher, was das gruppenspiel angeht, also schrieb ich erstmal bedarf in den gruppenchat.
der andere auch. in dem ganzen loot meldungen etc ging irgendwie unter, wer was gewürfelt hatte- ich guckte nach, und fand nichts-
unsicher, was ich klicken sollte, schrieb ich: also soll ich jetzt bedarf machen? jemand antwortete mit ja, ich klickte bedarf und bekam das item.
direkt danach aber Lol WTF??? was soll der scheiß und so weiter. ich fragte wie ich es denn machen sollte- sie sagten es und motzten weiter rum:
auf dem level sollte man die loot regeln eigentlich kennen...
auf level 40?? die raid loot regeln??? (dachte ich dann später)
jaja, so verunsichert man einen neuling, hatte auch total angst, weil ich etwas
(unschuldig) falsch gemacht habe


----------



## Monsterwarri (24. April 2009)

Hmm damals hieß das ja nicht Gier und Bedarf. Ich weiß jetzt echt nich wie das da hieß aber es liegt mir auf der Zunge - und das stört ! Bitte um Aufklärung :>

An viel peinliches kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, bis auf die Tatsache das ich das Spiel direkt nach der Beta 2004 gekauft habe und mein Paladin kurz vor BC Stufe 60 erreicht hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch an ähnliches wie das Soulbound oder die Erklärung des tankens erinnere ich mich auch dunkel :>


----------



## Don_ftw (24. April 2009)

Eyy loool musst mir jz aber mal glauben, genau das gleiche ist mir damals auch passiert !! ich drückte einfach immer bedarf weil ich nicht wusste das man Gier soll drücken wenn man es nicht brauhcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullet1990 (24. April 2009)

Also ich erinner mich nicht daran, dass ich Fehler mit dem Würfeln gemacht habe aber bei mir wars aber noch schlimmer als das...
Ich habe bis zum Kloster (Kathe) mit meinem Krieger als MS ohne Defequip und ohne Schild getankt. Konnte kaum aggro halten und hab nen Dmg gefressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Davor hatte ich noch nen kleinen Untoten Magier, mit dem ich den Sheep von nem anderen Mage immer rausgeholt habe in RF durch meinen AE Dmg. Der andere Mage hatte sich schon beschwert und habe ich es glücklicherweise noch bemerkt das das Schaf bei Schaden aufploppt.

Oh da fällt mir noch was richtig tolles ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Danach hatte ich noch eine Nachtelf Jägerin gespielt mit meinem Cousin der auch eine auf dem selben Level hatte wir haben gemeinsam gelevelt. Ich habe grüne Items durch weiße ersetzt weil diese mehr Rüstung hatten.


----------



## Marmor (24. April 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Hmm damals hieß das ja nicht Gier und Bedarf. Ich weiß jetzt echt nich wie das da hieß aber es liegt mir auf der Zunge - und das stört ! Bitte um Aufklärung :>



Am Anfang gab es nur "Würfeln" und "Passen", was auch nicht immer für Stimmigkeit gesorgt hat.
Wenn man es verkaufen wollte, musste man mit würfeln. Zusammen mit dem, der es wirklich brauchte!
Aber das war nicht lange so ... Gott sei dank.


----------



## Crystania (24. April 2009)

Ich wusste damals nicht als Magier was mir die Todesminen Gruppe mit "sheep mal den mob" sagen wollte... Hätte ja auch mein Schulenglisch benutzen können, aber auch durch diese Überwältigung der ersten Tage war ich grundsätzlich Brain AFK. Bis ich dann herausgefunden habe wie man im /1 und /2 schreibt war es dann noch ein weiter weg. 
Das von mir ;-)


----------



## Fearforfun (24. April 2009)

Hmm Ich hab mal meinen ~40 Hexer die Phantomklinge verpasst weil ich dachte die sei gut weil die so cool aussah, achja das gold dafür hab ich stundenlang bei den Piraten in tanaris gefarmt...nur das loot silber...


----------



## Gaaz (24. April 2009)

Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich mit meinem Zwerg nach Durotar gelaufen bin, weil ich das Ork startgebiet spielen wollte, das ich von meinem Ork kannte...


----------



## alsterspatz (24. April 2009)

vor ca. 1 jahr nach meinen ersten quests als hunter: denke gehste mal nach if und siehst dir die stadt an von der alle sprechen. ich n bißchen touri gemacht. alles schön. auf einmal bietet jemand billig n teil an das ich gut gebrauchen kann. dann das übliche hin und her über preis usw. nachdem wir uns einig waren bat er mich nach sw zu kommen. als noob lehnt man natürlich ab weil man keine lust hat so weit zu laufen. kam natürlich die antwort: benutz doch die tiefenbahn. toll - wieder ne neue erfahrung! nach langem suchen endlich gefunden. ich frag mich heute noch warum die begrüssung ein langezogenes lol war. - durch die tiefenbahn zu laufen dauert halt mal fast 10 minuten :-)))))


----------



## Zanny (24. April 2009)

Ich hab mich Anfangs nie getraut Gegenstände Rot werden zu lassen weil ich Angst hatte das die dann dauerhaft kaputt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. April 2009)

es gab mal nen hunter namens tamikus der war lvl12 und ist das erste ma und ist in rf das erste ma gewesen und hat auf ne robe beim  boss bedraf gemahct wo zaubermahct drauf war  need gemahct für pet heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg war das peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeli (24. April 2009)

es gab auch mal eine kleine jägerin die in ihrer ersten rnd grp in hdw auf ein blaues schild (!) gewürfelt hat.  mir wurde aber nichts erklärt, der typ der es wollte war stinksauer und hat mich auf ignoregesetzt. und da steh ich bei ihm vermutlich heute noch drauf!


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Erst mit 50 den Wert von Questen und Essen/trinken kennen gelernt.... bis dahin nur gegrinded und eben Willeitems angezogen damit ich schneller regg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das war zu classiczeiten da haben 50 ewig gedauert....


----------



## voj (24. April 2009)

Mein persönliches Peinlichstes Ereignis war, als ich zum ersten mal einen Char erstellt und ich Garnicht wusste Wie ich gegenstände anlege. also habe ich sie einfach in die zauberspruchleiste hingezogen in der erwartung ich werde es auch anziehen. jenen Charakter habe ich auch bis lvl 18 gelevel *ohne* auch nur ein mal beim lehrer zu sein. später habe ich hin gelöscht und mir einen neuen erstellt.


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. April 2009)

bis 50 gegrindet o.o ich nur bis lvl 7 danach hab ich mein cousin damals 60 so fertig gemacht weil er meinte die ersten 10 lvl schaffste locker am ersten tag ich hab für die gegrindeten 7 lvl 2 monate gebraucht zum glück hab ich weiter gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja deshalb kam ich am anfang nich nach rf um need auf schei zumachen den ich eh nich tragen kann aufgehört auf 70 und jetzt letztens wieder angefang  ^^ das einzigste was noch dumm war ich hab versucht mit mein hexer immer schwere rüstung anzuziehn und ich hab gedacht die humanoiden droppen was sie tragen ... xD


cheerio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> bis 50 gegrindet o.o ich nur bis lvl 7 danach hab ich mein cousin damals 60 so fertig gemacht weil er meinte die ersten 10 lvl schaffste locker am ersten tag ich hab für die gegrindeten 7 lvl 2 monate gebraucht zum glück hab ich weiter gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaaa es hat recht ewig gedauert... aber war immer erholt und bin auch in Instanzen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur eben ohne Quests
Auf 50 warens dann manchmal 10 Minuten reggzeit...^^


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. April 2009)

xD bis 50 ähm ich der totale lvl noob überhaupt der übrigens auch so nie lvlt ... XD

hatts jetzt in 2 monaten nich auf 50 geschafft mit questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




cheerio Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> xD bis 50 ähm ich der totale lvl noob überhaupt der übrigens auch so nie lvlt ... XD
> 
> hatts jetzt in 2 monaten nich auf 50 geschafft mit questen
> 
> ...


Hey.. was wollen diese Leute mit den komischen Gelben Zeichen über dem Kopf.... AAAAH PANIK!!

Naja ich hatte bis dato nur Gothic 1 gespielt RPGtechnisch... 
Und da hab ich nie gelbe Zeichen gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (24. April 2009)

Noch nie zuvor hatte ich ein Fenster gesehen auf dem man "Bedarf" und "Gier" anklicken musste… ich hatte wirklich keinen Plan und auch nicht die Zeit im Chat danach zu fragen. Ich dachte mir einfach: Gier? Das klingt aber negativ und überhaupt, gierig bist du ja nun wirklich nicht, also rasch mal auf Bedarf geklickt. Ich wollte ja schließlich nicht als böser Spieler oder so rüberkommen, wollte mich zurückhalten damit. Ich dachte halt, bei Bedarf entscheidet der Würfel und bei Gier bekommt man es auf jeden Fall. Wie dem auch sei… so kurz nach Edwin von Cleef kamen sie dann auf die Idee mich zu fragen, was das eigentlich soll.

genau das selbe bei nem grünen stab mit nem lvl 11 gnom olol^^ 
2ter char n lvl 20 sv hunter mit dicker 2h waffe und war immer im melee bereich^^
das war alles fun pur^^


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. April 2009)

das warn noch schöne zeiten mit Bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das is ein anderes thema ^^ ähhm wolltest du nie gucken was die fragezeichen bringen

ich hab immer angenomm und nie verstanden was die wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cheerio fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alschaffar (24. April 2009)

Liest von euch jemand die Spielanleitung von Spielen? Also ich nicht....
irgend wann meint mal einer, ob ich denn nix geskillt hab ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
äh..was soll ich???

gut, den Rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> das warn noch schöne zeiten mit Bc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe bei mir wars noch weeeeit vor BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und najaaaa die hab ich halt immer gedacht stehen da so rum weils ihnen spaß macht... So wirklich ernst genommen hab ich se nicht.
Würdest du Leute ernst nehmen die dich mit einem dicken gelben Ausrufezeichen über dem Kopf anlabern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skillen hab ich erstaunlicherweise kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. April 2009)

Das Gier/Bedarf-Problem hatte ich auch anfangs... da ich ja nicht gierig erscheinen wollte hatte ich halt immer Bedarf angemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine ersten Tankversuche waren eher dürftig... scheinbar konnte ich auch keine Aggro aufbauen (Aggro... was´n das?). Ich hab ihn doch gehauen, wenn ihn das nicht aggressiv macht kann ich doch auch nix dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Talente hab ich erst um Level 30 entdeckt.
Welche Stats für mich wichtig waren wußte ich nicht... aber ich war ein Krieger mit überdurchschnittlich hohem Intelligenzquotienten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die gesheepten Schafe waren auch so´n Ding... ich hab sie immer angegriffen. Ich dachte, ein Schaf wäre schwach und leicht umzuhauen... wie die Schafe in der Wildnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja, die Anfänge... aber damals wurde man noch freundlich auf Fehler aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Fallenanqel (24. April 2009)

naja skillungs probleme waren nich vorhanden ohne skillpunkte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


früher waren die spieler wirklioch irgendwie netter ... die haben die mages auch ohne bezahlung portale machen bzw 3 tausend ma zu fragen ^^ 


cheerio fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (24. April 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Hmm damals hieß das ja nicht Gier und Bedarf. Ich weiß jetzt echt nich wie das da hieß aber es liegt mir auf der Zunge - und das stört ! Bitte um Aufklärung :>
> 
> An viel peinliches kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, bis auf die Tatsache das ich das Spiel direkt nach der Beta 2004 gekauft habe und mein Paladin kurz vor BC Stufe 60 erreicht hatte.
> 
> ...



 hast in den channel "n" für need und "s" für sell geschrieben. bei mehr als einem n dann /rnd. war noch "bissl" diszipliniert, weil jeder looten konnte, aber nicht jeder durfte ^^


----------



## OMGlooool (25. April 2009)

ähm ich hab mit meinem ersten char, erst auf lvl 70 bemerkt dass es mehrere skilltrees gibt xD
das war mir ja sowas von peinlich ^^


----------



## Adri m (25. April 2009)

also mein großtes missgeschick war mein erster char kein plan auf welche stutts ich achten soll. 
als schurke bein nem kamf fast verrreckt und danch wieder full hp in 5 sec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hwasìn (25. April 2009)

Adri schrieb:


> also mein großtes missgeschick war mein erster char kein plan auf welche stutts ich achten soll.
> als schurke bein nem kamf fast verrreckt und danch wieder full hp in 5 sec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss man das verstehen?


----------



## LoLTroll (25. April 2009)

Hwasìn schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen?



Ich glaube er meint, dass er nicht auf Ausdauer gegangen ist:

Wenig HP im kampf aber dafür sehr schnell gereggt.


----------



## Tyrnaar (25. April 2009)

Damals, Kara..
Es war ziemlich zu beginn, da, wo auch bei Moroes noch eine rasche Taktikbesprechung nötig war...
Ich war die Raidleitung und MT, wir standen im Festsaal und erklärte den Boss im TS...
Zwischendurch jemand: "ähm, Luna?" worauf ich zwar reagierte, doch keine weitere Antwort bekam..
Gut, fertig... noch fragen? Keiner sagt was, gut...
Also Pulle ich den Kameraden.. im TS wieder "ähh.. Luna?!"
Zienmliches Chaos bei den Adds, sämtliche Versuche die Ordnung wiederherzustellen scheitern, keiner hört auf mich.
"Steingestalt! STEINGESTAAALT! SdS auf den Priester verflucht! Und weg vom Robin!"
Da fällt mir was ein... meine Vögel waren wieder so laut, da habe ich mich doch nach Attumen irgendwo gemutet...
...und diesen Zustand seitdem auch nich mehr geändert -.-


----------



## MrGimbel (25. April 2009)

Ich bin mir eigentlich schon fast sicher, dass dieser Gier/Bedarf-Fehler jeder neue gemacht hat. Schon häufiger hier gelesen und selbst auch schon praktiziert. Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht an allzu grobe Schnitzer erinnern, die ich mir geleistet hätte. Mal von so Geschichten wie ungünstige Skillung abgesehen, aber so etwas merkt man ja, wenn einer bei gleicher Klasse, Ausrichtung und Skillung mal doppelt so viel Schaden rauskloppt wie man selbst.


----------



## Scred (25. April 2009)

bin als level 2 ork hexer durchs brachland gelaufen weil ich nach mulgore (tauren 1-10) wollte bin dann falsch abgebogen und stand vor schönen lvl x spinnen im steinkrallengebirge

ps:bedarf und gier sollte man wirklich beim charerstellen erklärt bekommen hätte (mir) einige sachen erspart


----------



## Alohajoe (25. April 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Ein vergleichbares Herzklopfen verspürte ich erst wieder, als das allererste Instanzportal der Durchschreitung harrte.


Ähnliches hatte ich anfangs bei einer Quest in Sturmwind, wo man vor der Bibliothek einen Verräter entlarven muss, und ihn dann töten. Sobald man ihn angreift, wird der PvP-Modus aktiviert (zumindest damals; kann sein dass es heute nicht mehr so ist). Jedenfalls hatte ich tierisch Panik, dass auf einmal andere Spieler kommen und mich umkloppen, weil ich ja PvP anhatte. Damals hatte ich noch keinen Plan davon, und wusste nicht, dass Spieler meiner Fraktion mich gar nicht angreifen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: das mit Gier und Bedarf hatte ich anfangs auch


----------



## Larmina (25. April 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Ähnliches hatte ich anfangs bei einer Quest in Sturmwind, wo man vor der Bibliothek einen Verräter entlarven muss, und ihn dann töten. Sobald man ihn angreift, wird der PvP-Modus aktiviert (zumindest damals; kann sein dass es heute nicht mehr so ist). Jedenfalls hatte ich tierisch Panik, dass auf einmal andere Spieler kommen und mich umkloppen, weil ich ja PvP anhatte. Damals hatte ich noch keinen Plan davon, und wusste nicht, dass Spieler meiner Fraktion mich gar nicht angreifen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist der Grund warum ich auf einem PvE server angefangen hab weil ich dachte mich können dann ALLE umkloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strix (25. April 2009)

Mein Erlebnis hatte weniger mit WOW im Speziellen, als mit Online-Spielen im Allgemeinen zu tun:

Ersten Charackter erstellt, stundenlang durch gezockt, alles richtig toll gefunden und irgendwann den Tränen nahe gewesen, weil ich den blöden Knopf zum Speichern nicht finden konnte...
Dachte, wenn ich jetzt auslogge, ist alles weg und ich muss wieder von vorne anfangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (25. April 2009)

strix schrieb:


> Mein Erlebnis hatte weniger mit WOW im Speziellen, als mit Online-Spielen im Allgemeinen zu tun:
> 
> Ersten Charackter erstellt, stundenlang durch gezockt, alles richtig toll gefunden und irgendwann den Tränen nahe gewesen, weil ich den blöden Knopf zum Speichern nicht finden konnte...
> Dachte, wenn ich jetzt auslogge, ist alles weg und ich muss wieder von vorne anfangen.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das ist wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RGBrain (25. April 2009)

HAHA das mit dem Gier-Bedarf Ding kenne ich... hab das gleiche Ding abgezogen... Hatte ja keinen Plan. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (25. April 2009)

strix schrieb:


> Mein Erlebnis hatte weniger mit WOW im Speziellen, als mit Online-Spielen im Allgemeinen zu tun:
> 
> Ersten Charackter erstellt, stundenlang durch gezockt, alles richtig toll gefunden und irgendwann den Tränen nahe gewesen, weil ich den blöden Knopf zum Speichern nicht finden konnte...
> Dachte, wenn ich jetzt auslogge, ist alles weg und ich muss wieder von vorne anfangen.
> ...



meine ausrede ... für weitere 5 min zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mum " jetzt mach doch ma schluss"
Ich "sofort kurz noch speichern" .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheerio Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (25. April 2009)

Hehe, wenn ich daran denke wie alles begann, startete meine WoW-Karriere bereits mit einer kleinen Blamage, die mich im weiteren Verlauf meines trolligen Daseins immer wieder ereilen sollten...

Ich habe gemeinsam mit meinem Bruder und meinem damaligen Ex-Freund angefangen zu zocken. Wir hatten alle keinen blassen Schimmer und buckelten uns so durch die ersten Quests. Oh man haben wir uns gefeiert als wir die Gruppenfunktion entdeckten. Leider entdeckten wir die Gruppenchatfunktion da noch nicht. Wir rannten also gemütlich durch Durotar, erlebten Abenteuer und unterhielten uns fleißig per /s oO Verdammt, wenn ich daran denke, wer da alles unsere peinlichen, privaten Gespräche mitbekommen hat, möchte ich nochmal im Boden versinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Panne am Wegekreuz! Vollkommen geschockt, was da für ??? Allianzler auf meine tapferen Hordlerkollegen einprügelten, stürzte ich mich heldenhaft ins Gefecht und "heilte" mein arg angeschlagenen Trollfreunde. Ich war echt überzeugt davon eine große Leistung für die Horde zu erreichen, nur dumm, dass die Allys das anders sahen. Da erfuhr ich dann auch schmerzhaft was Corpse Camping ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten folgenden Pleiten, Pech und Pannen habe ich erfolgreich verdrängt. Nur eine hat sich in meinen Kopf eingefressen. Ok raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte schon unglaubliche lvl 70 erreicht und sollte mich eigentlch mit der Materie auskennen. Das dem nicht so wahr erfuhr ich dann in irgendeiner Hero-Instanz. Ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aufjedenfall prügelten wir uns mit einer Trashmobgruppe und es wurde ziemlich eng. Plötzlich wurde ich ziemlich harsch von der Seite angeblufft ich sollte doch verdammtnochmal endlich nen Counterspell machen. Counterspell? Was zur Hölle ist Counterspell?
Naja, wir sind gewiped und auf dem Weg vom Geistheiler, bekam ich dann den erhellenden Whisper das ein Counterspell ein Gegenzauber ist!
Meine Güte, war mir das peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich wünsch uns alle mal viel Spaß beim Schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Harrizona (25. April 2009)

Vor 2 Jahren haben 2 Freunde von mir mit wow angefangen... ich fand das zusehen immer ziemlich langweilig.. irgendwann war ich dann mal krank und hab mir die probeversion runtergeladen... meine freunde in der schule, und ich hab mir eine nachtelf jägerin bis lvl 8 gespielt.. auf irgend nem realm.. dann bei dem versuch mit ihnen zusammen zu spielen hab ich festgestellt, dass ich auf dem gleichen realm wie sie sein müsste um sie zu sehen... hab dann ernsthaft überlegt meinen lvl 8 char zu transferieren... dann aber doch nochmal auf dem richtigen server ne nachtelf jägerin angefangen... als ich dann tiere zähmen konnte, hab ich mir immer lvl 1 tiere gezähmt, da diese ja noch mehrere lvl ups haben und ich deshalb mehr ausbildungspunkte frei hab. ausserdem hart auf wille gesetzt und ausser beim pullen immer im nahkampf um munition zu sparen... zul farrak ging ich dann ab lvl 40 solang bis ich das epische schwert hatte (hat keine stats, nur ne trefferchance, was ja für hunter sooo sinnvoll ist). mit lvl 50 hab ich dann meine wow-karriere aufgegeben. irgendwann hab ich dann mal einen lvl 70er jäger geschenkt bekommen, den dann gleich auf meinen alten server transferiert und erstmal das equip angeschaut. teilweise noch mit lvl 60er sachen equipped. der hunter war, wie ich im nachhinein feststellen musste full t3-niveau equipped. also er hatte full t3 und auch waffen, ringe, schmuck usw aus den entsprechenden instanzen... ich hab jedes einzelne item verkauft bzw zerstört und mich dann im ah mit grünen und blauen schwere rüssi items eingedeckt... unter anderem hab ich mir auch die krone der blitze gekauft... einen umhang mit stärke und nen casterdolch. kurz darauf war ich das erste mal kara... ich dachte damals, dass ich wow durchgespielt hab wenn ich durch kara komplett durch bin... in unserer gruppe waren 50% der leute zum ersten mal in kara, die anderen 50% hatten highendchars und waren mit ihren twinks dabei.... nach dem download von omen konnte es dann auch schon losgehen... ich hab mich gefreut wie n schnitzel, weil ich im schaden (den omen ja anzeigt, oder???) zweiter war... naja.. ich hatte als einziger keinen segen der rettung, dafür segen der könige und war deshalb im omen soweit dabei... mein lvl 70er hunter hat heute immernoch sagenhafte 820AP, 13%krit und genau 0 trefferwertung... dafür hat er n haufen stärke, wille, zm und noch viel mehr ausdauer und int. ich hab dann kurz vor wotlk einen schamanen von 1 angefangen und der is mittlerweile full t7,5 und gehört zu den topdds in der gilde...


----------



## Syriora (25. April 2009)

Also ich hab während meiner Level-Zeit, vor allem die ersten 30 Level alles getragen, was mich irgendwie verbessert hat, solange ich es tragen konnte, keine Ahnung von Stats oder so gehabt. Und dann natürlich noch die Sache mit Bedarf-Gier, herrlich XD


----------



## Hammersmith (25. April 2009)

Das erste Mal Todesmiene mit dem Jäger. Ich fands am Anfang immer toll das da auch Schafe rumgelaufen sind^^ hab also immer schön das Pet raufgehetzt weil das braucht ja schließlich Futter^^

Dann wurde mir das sheepen erklärt.......


----------



## Forgoth (25. April 2009)

Mhm... naja.. mir ist mal sowas lustiges auf Lvl 70 in AQ 25, oder wars 40? Weis es gar nicht mehr sicher... auf jedenfall bei den beiden netten Twins die man ja so nett auseinander Tanken sollte, passiert.. wir stehen da, und die werden auseinander getankt, und dmg gemacht.. naja, jeder auf den falschen, ansich ja kein Prob nach den ersten paar mins, naja.. nachdem aber dann die ganze Gruppe gewiped war und ich mich fragte warum ich nicht sterbe, und auch keinen dmg abbekomme, sah ich oben in meiner Buff liste nen Buff der mir unbekannt war (Ich war damals noch Versträker Schami), wusste nur, "oh.. ich kann mich nicht mehr bewegen, also mal weg klicken" und siehe da, ich konnte mich wieder bewegen und war kurz drauf tot... naja.. ende des liedes war, dass mich der Pala im TS anblöckte warum ich bubble weg mache und nicht warte bis die Mobs wieder zurücl an ihrem Platz sind... *hüstel* Also manche Dinge die man nicht kennt, können einem sogar auf Lvl 70 passieren.. noch net mal so lange her.. 4 monate oder so^^"


----------



## The Future (25. April 2009)

Naja ich hatte das glück das mein freund es vor mir spielte und ich wusste das mit bedarf und gier und auch mit das es 3 skiltrees gibt:

allerdings dachte ich das: [bin schamane] der Elementar Baum hatte früher 3 felder und konvektion und den anderen rest und ich dachte das wären die 3 skillbäume und hatte bis lv 40 nur auf elementar geskillt mit möglichst viel nahkampf.


----------



## Hellshui (25. April 2009)

das krasse ist jeder denkt am anfang gierig willl ich nicht sein ^^
wenn ihr jetzt wegen dem jeder rummeckert ........**** mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab es genauso gemacht und der  freund der neben mir saß auch ^^ und zack haben wir anscheiße bekommen und haben gleich gelernt was igno bedeutet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (25. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jaaa es hat recht ewig gedauert... aber war immer erholt und bin auch in Instanzen gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is ja wie in RO^^


Fallenanqel schrieb:


> früher waren die spieler wirklioch irgendwie netter ... die haben die mages auch ohne bezahlung portale machen bzw 3 tausend ma zu fragen ^^


Ich mache jetzt, genauso wie vor BC gratis Portale für Leute die nett fragen, und wenn ich twinke weise ich neue chars auf ihre Fehler hin ohne sie zu beschimpfen/kicken.

Ich meine es gibt genausoviele nette Spieler wie damals es gibt nru einfach mehr dumme.


----------



## Larmina (26. April 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> das is ja wie in RO^^


Was ist bitte ein RO?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (26. April 2009)

Ragnarok online da reggt man auf highlvl ca 20 min wieder hoch


----------



## Larmina (26. April 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Ragnarok online da reggt man auf highlvl ca 20 min wieder hoch


Aso kenn ich nich^^


----------



## TheBadGame (26. April 2009)

Oh man da gibt es viel zu erzählen. 
BIn am Anfang immer als Jäger mit Schurken equip rumgelaufen und habe mir die tiere einfach nach Style ausgesucht und den dann so Namen wie "Socke" gegeben. Willenskraft fand ich auch tierisch wichtig.
Erste Instanz als Hunter war ich der Ansicht ich müsste pullen damit die Grp vorwärts kommt naja dem Tank hat es nicht gefallen.
Habe versucht einen Allianzdudu zu zähmen auch ohne Erfolg komischerweise =)
Auch erst auf Rüstung geachtet anstatt auf Werte.
Dann mit 19 erste mal im BG und gedacht wow die hauste weg naja bin an ne Stammgruppe geraten mit 19er pvp twinks dachte ich müsste den Char löschen.
Habe nen Magier versucht wie einen Krieger zu spielen weil ich gerade von Krieger auf Magier gewechselt habe und merkte ,dass ich nach 3 Schlägen extrem viel Life verloren hatte.
Habe nen Kumpel für verrückt gehalten weil er 6 Stunden im Molten Core war nun bin ich 4 Stunden in Naxx.
Hatte mir mit Level 17 veruscht nen Zauberstab aus dem AH zu kaufen weil die Werte besser waren als von meinem Bogen damals und konnte den dann net anziehen. Was ich auch net verstanden hatte wie ich Sachen aufteilen kann und habe deswegen nen Gm angeschrieben und viele andere Zoten.


----------



## Slatsch (26. April 2009)

Ich weiß noch wie ich immer jeden Fleck auf den Karten erkunden wollte, und dadurch auch manchmal etwas zerfetzt wurde, sei es von der Horde oder von ?? levligen Mobs.

MfG

Slatsch


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. April 2009)

Das mit Gier und Bedarf hab ich auch nie durchgeblickt aber das beste war als ich in der warsongschlucht war.Da war ein level 19 PvP twink mit über 2k.dachte ich wär n voller mega ober noob mit meinen 400 lebenspunkten(oder wie viel es auch immer waren.).


----------



## Sentro (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte auch dieses Gier/Bedarf Probblem, als ich noch ein kleiner Stufe 9 Hexer im Wald von Elwynn war.^^

Oder auch gestern. Da wurde ich gefragt, was mein dh is? Erst mal in meinem Kopf: "Dh? Dualskill? Größe eines dh´s? Deathholy?"
Letztendlich wurde ich aufgeklärt: Damit war mein Equip gemeint...gott, das war peinlich^^

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (26. April 2009)

Mein allererster Char war ein Menschen Krieger.
Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich allerdings vorgängig erwähnen, dass ich ein absoluter Consolero gewesen bin vor WoW und noch nie am PC gespielt habe, ergo auch noch nie ein MMO gezockt oder sonstiges Rollenspiel...

jedenfalls denke ich mir, Krieger, das ist die einfachste Klasse zum anfangen und ich will am Gegner stehen während ich ihm auf die Nuss gebe.
Aber irgendwie hatte ich wohl noch keinen Plan vom Warri, mit den 3 Haltungen war ich komplett überfordert, Deff und Bersi Haltung blieben unangetastet und der Talentbaum war auch völlig verskillt....

Mit Müh und not bin ich bis 28 hochgekommen und in Southshore stecken geblieben weil ich einfach an jedem Mob fast verreckt bin... wenn dann noch ein zweiter dazugekommen ist, lag ich im Dreck.


Heute habe ich zwar wieder einen Warri-Twink, mittlerweile bin ich sogar auf 73 gekommen, aber wie man den richtig spielt hab ich immer noch nicht so ganz begriffen.... aber zum glück levelt sichs in der Deffhaltung und deffskillung ziemlich gut =)


----------



## MrGimbel (26. April 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Mein allererster Char war ein Menschen Krieger.
> Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich allerdings vorgängig erwähnen, dass ich ein absoluter Consolero gewesen bin vor WoW und noch nie am PC gespielt habe, ergo auch noch nie ein MMO gezockt oder sonstiges Rollenspiel...
> 
> jedenfalls denke ich mir, Krieger, das ist die einfachste Klasse zum anfangen und ich will am Gegner stehen während ich ihm auf die Nuss gebe.
> ...




Oh ja! Ich hab auch immer gedacht, dass Krieger total einfach sind. Hab mir mittlerweile einen Def-Krieger Twink zu gelegt, da mir das Blitzschlag, Bltzschlag, Blitzschlag,..... meines Schamanen zu langweilig war. Mit dem Krieger muss ich auf L40 schon mehr Fähigkeiten einsetzen und mich in Inzen richitg konzentrieren. Aber Def-Haltung ist echt super zum Leveln.


----------



## siberian (26. April 2009)

Meine erste Ini war auch Dm mit Lvl 19 als Vergelter Pala. Damals gab es noch Würfeln / Passen System noch nicht Gier / Bedarf. Wir waren eine totale Random Gruppe und ich war dummerweise Gruppenleiter. Ich hatte dann die gute Idee das Plündern System auf "Jeder gegen jeden " einzustellen. Und dann gings los. Nach jedem Drop "gib mir bitte den Hammer" gib mir bitte die Handschuhe, usw. usw. Es war das reinste Chaos. Nach dem ersten Wipe fand ich meine Leiche nicht mehr, weil mir nicht klar war, dass ich wieder in die Ini muss, ich bin dann die längste Zeit von aussen auf dem Grabstein rumgelaufen aber der Wiederbeleben Button kam einfach nicht. Na ja irgendwann auch das gecheckt. Als Pala war mir nicht bewusst, dass ich Buffs auch auf andere Spieler geben kann, geschweige denn welche Klasse welchen Buff braucht. Irgendwann fiel die Gruppe zum Glück auseinander und ich hatte ein regelrechtes Instanzentrauma. Ich mied Inis danach lange wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Forgoth (26. April 2009)

nachtrag: bis lvl 45 ohne ini zu questen und nur weises zu tragen ist auch ganz funny *hüstel


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. April 2009)

bei mir auch stoffrüstung als warri in bsf wie nice wah? xDD^^


----------



## MrGimbel (26. April 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> bei mir auch stoffrüstung als warri in bsf wie nice wah? xDD^^


 Ist auf jeden Fall mutig!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. April 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Hmm damals hieß das ja nicht Gier und Bedarf. Ich weiß jetzt echt nich wie das da hieß aber es liegt mir auf der Zunge - und das stört ! Bitte um Aufklärung :>
> 
> An viel peinliches kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, bis auf die Tatsache das ich das Spiel direkt nach der Beta 2004 gekauft habe und mein Paladin kurz vor BC Stufe 60 erreicht hatte.
> 
> ...



ich hab mit meinem ersten char, meinem krieger, auch erst als ich mit bc 60 wurde verstanden wie man eigentlich tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (26. April 2009)

Ich erinner mich ja noch an zeiten als es nur Würfeln oder passen gab nix mit bedarf oder gier bis mir das dann mal wer erklärte was es mit a/b/g auf sich hatte hab ich sicher 5 gruppen zum heulen gebracht und wurde bestimmt auch 5 mal geckickt


----------



## Azareus One (26. April 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich es fertig gebracht, mit hilfe von guides um der "Anfaenger-Bibel" der PCGames, mich nicht komplett planlos anzustellen... Jedoch hab ich bis level ~40 nicht begriffen, dass man mehr als eine bar haben kein, da ich davor Guild Wars gezockt hab, wo man auch nur eine Bar hat. Das gab mir dann zu denken.


----------



## Vincent van Dark (26. April 2009)

Also mein erster char war ein nachtelfjäger mit dem namen xeldias ja ich weis es ist peinlich mir viel aber damals echt nie was ein jedenfalls habe ich bis lvl 20 nur mit  dolch gekämpft und zwar ohne quests bis ein freund mir erklärte ds es quests und klassenlehrer gab bis dorthin hab ichs geschafft ohne equip wechselect 20 zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich bin irgendwie stolz drauf xd


----------



## Malorus (26. April 2009)

war bei mir ähnlich.habe mit classic angefangen.
als ich wow gekauft hab, wusste ich nicht , dass es ein online spiel ist... habe es mit fable verwechselt. ;D
dann dachte ich mir was soll ich spielen. alle klassen und rassen durchgecheckt und mir gedacht, so ein tauren krieger hat doch was.
es lief einigermaßen, ich wusste selbstverständlich nicht wie man flüstert im allgemeinchat schreibt etc. konnt halt nur das /s. also den leuten hinterher gerannt und sie voll gequatscht.
eines tages traf ich dann auf einen tauren jäger mit einem puma.hmm sowas will ich auch haben, also dem jäger solange hinterher gerannt ,bis er stehen blieb und im /s gefragt wo man den herbekommt. nachdem er mir erklärte, dass den nur jäger kriegen, habe ich ihn als lügner beschimpft und meinen krieger gelöscht, da ich die horde nicht mehr unterstützen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also mal wieder durchgeschaut und diesmal entschied ich mich für einen nachtelf druiden.
es lief eigentlich alles wie vorher hab , machte gemütlich meine quests und endeckte wie man flüstert und im gruppenchat schreibt. allgemein chat schreiben konnte ich jedoch immer noch nicht .^^
dann erreichte ich lvl 10, der druiden lehrer gab mir die epische aufgabe nach moonglade zu reisen um dort eine neue gestalt nur erlernen. als der mir mich dann weiter geschickt hat um einen komischen kristall in der dunkelküste zu finden, dachte ich kann ja nicht so schwer sein... dachte ich . -.-´
nach 3 stunden in denen ich die komplette dunkelküste erforschte und gefühlte 20 miliionen mal starb gab ich auf und löschte meinen druiden.
nun versuchte ich einen mensch magier.dies warf ich dann mit lvl 7 wieder über den haufen als ich von gemeinen gnollen umgehauen wurde.
also einen neuen druiden erstellt und diesmal den kristall innerhalb 2min gefunden...
meine ausrüstung legte ich auf stärke ,ausdauer und beweglichkeit aus, da sich dies am besten anhörte. klingt jetzt vielleicht nicht so schlimm, da man dies als feral durchaus gebrauchen kann, nur war ich moonkin geskillt.
auf lvl 50 erklärte mir dann jemand , dass ich als druide auf heilung skillen soll und meine ausrüstung auf intelligenz und wille auslegen soll.
gesagt getan. komplette ausrüstung verkauft und durch grünes "...der eule" ersetzt.
keine ahnung von nix aber mit dem druiden bwl clear gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit bc hab ich dann so langsam angefangen die mechanik des spiels zu verstehen und heute ist der druide eingeschläfert :_(.

hoffe nicht zu viele tippfehler gemacht zu haben,
mfg malorus


----------



## Seryma (26. April 2009)

Ich hatte eine Blutelfen Hexerin, traf im Immersangwald auf lvl 15 einen Spieler (der heute ein Onlinekumpel ist ^^) und fragte ihn, woher er denn diesen Wichtel habe... den Leerwandler bekam ich auch kurz darauf =)

aber das beste ist eben, das ich peinlicherweise tatsächlich nen Nahkampfhexer hatte... hatte hauptsächlich auf Ausdauer und Stärke gesetzt und natürlich ein wenig Int um dem Manamangel vorzubeugen...

ich lies also immer meinen Leerwandler draufhauen, legte "Verderbnis" auf das Ziel und Schlug ihn mit meinem Einhandschwert ins Nirvana! Und das bis lvl 47! *g*

MfG, Seryma


----------



## DenniBoy16 (26. April 2009)

ich habe zu anfang mit meinem rouge auf alles need gemacht was n höheren rüstungswert hat. bis mir auf lvl 58 ne innigrp gesagt hat das rouges keine sachen mit willenskraft brauchen. das war das peinlichste was mir passiert ist *ganz schnell im boden versink*


----------



## SpireFm (26. April 2009)

Ja das kenn ich auch^^ bis lvl 30 hab ich sämtliche stats über den haufen geworfen und wollte immer nur viel rüstung haben. Aber das lustigste: die questbelohnung (ein gürtel) wurde "beim aufheben gebunden". 2 stunden später ist mri aufgefallen, dass ich ihn immer noch im rucksack hatte, obwohl er doch eigentlich "gebunden" werden sollte. jaja die guten alten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (26. April 2009)

Jaja... das mit Bedarf und Gier hatte ich anfangs auch nicht so ganz verstanden ^^

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Hunter ^^ die Talentpunkte habe ich ganz wild durcheinander verteilt wie es mir gerade passte bis mir ein Kumpel sagte, dass man darauf achten sollte die Talente auf einen Baum zu konzentrieren und ganz runter zu verteilen. Ein anderer Kumpel hatte nen hordenchar, also habe ich mir mal nen troll krieger erstellt um mir das anzuschauen. dann habe ich die raptoren im brachland entdeckt und bin mit meinem hunter ins brachland gelaufen nur um mir nen raptor zu zähmen. ich dachte mir dann... "die anderen wundern sich ganz bestimmt woher ich das pet habe". Dass es im weitern verlauf noch mehr raptoren gibt konnte ja keiner ahnen *g*

Als ich dann mal einen invite für eine DM Gruppe bekam war ich zwar zunächst verwirrt, nahm aber trotzdem an. als ich dann noch weg geportet wurde und in einem völlig fremden gebiet war war ich nur noch mehr verwirrt. nach der ini hatte ich dann auch ein kleines orientierungsproblem bis ich dann den weg nach sw fand und sehr beeindruckt war... ich kannte bis dahin nur die Nachtelfenstadt ^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (26. April 2009)

also bei mir war au nicht das würfeln ein problem sondern er so das equip mässige 
ich spielte am anfang nicht weil mir mein bruder die gratis version aus cbs gemobst hatte
nachdem ers cool fande und meinte er zahlt mir 6monate fing ich dann an und machte mir einen priest
denn ich dann nach 2monaten auf lvl 13hatte und auf heilig geskillt war dann wars mir zu dumm und machte wie mein bruder ein krieger
diesen zockte ich dann nach 4monaten auf 60 und dann auf 60 wollte ich skarlet monachstry und die gruppe meinte ich soll def equip anziehen
ich so ja ok alles umgezogen und dann so die gruppe LOL wtf der hat noch des kloster schild 
ich hatte vergessen mein schild immer zu erneuern und awr mit lvl 60 mit kloster schild in scarlet tanken mann war des peinlich
aber davor gabs eigntl nich so die peinlichen gruppenspielprobleme weil mir mein bruder das mit dem würfeln erklärt hat 
und was man so stats für krieger braucht


----------



## klogmo (26. April 2009)

Bei mir natürlich auch mit meinem ersten Char in der DM das mit dem Bedarf und Gier bis mir mein Bruder gesagt das ich Bedarf nur klicken soll wenn ich das Item brauche^^

Und mein erster Char war ein Pala. Ich war also in der gleichen Instanz und hatte immer Zorn der Gerechtigkeit an weil ich dachte das ich damit 60% mehr Heiligschaden mache. Das mit der Bedrohung habe ich damals noch nicht richtig verstanden^^

Und dann fällt mir noch ein, dass ich immer 60er Chars verurteilt habe die ein Einzigartiges Item angelegt haben, weil ich dachte das es dieses ITem nie wieder geben wird, weil der das ja schon trägt^^


----------



## El Elefanto (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muahaha Ich hatte mit meinem ersten Char irgendwann Pre BC das Prinzip des Essens, Trinkens und Gestaltwandelns nicht verstanden xD
Ich war ein Druide und dachte wenn ich Gestalten erlerne dann bin ich das für immer^^ Und wer will schon ein Bär sein, wenn er ein dicker Taure sein kann?!?
Ich stand auch immer dumm rum nach einem Mob und hab HP+MP normal reggen lassen... So um die Level 30 hab ich dann aufgehört, weil mir das Reggen zu lange gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Was denn? Wisst ihr, wie jung ich war? ;D


----------



## Seko! (26. April 2009)

Das war so mit Level 16, mein erster Char war auch ein Menschen Krieger. Ich trug ein Schild und logischerweise war ich der Tank in den Todesmienen. Hatte natürlich garkeine Ahnung was Aggro ist oder so.

Da kam es dann dazu das einer in der Gruppe meinte: "Halt mal mehr Aggro"...

und ich dachte mir einfach das mit Aggro, Wut gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So lief ich dann immer mit 100 Wut rum ;D


----------



## Sethia (27. April 2009)

Wow, ich danke euch für die vielen kleinen Stories rund um die Startschwierigkeiten. 

Freut mich zu sehen, dass zum Einen dieser Thread frei von Flames geblieben ist und zum Anderen, ich nicht der einzige war dem es so ergangen ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (27. April 2009)

Mein erster Char war ein Schurke.
Ich muss so Level 45 gewesen sein als ich rausgefunden hab das man sich unsichtbar machen kann, bzw in den vanish gehen kann.

Später bei lvl 56 ca. habe ich dann in den östlichen Pestländern gesehen wie ein anderer schurke einen Mob mit Nierenhieb ausser gefecht setzte und hab mich gefragt wie er das denn macht so ganz ohne im Stealth zu sein...
Naja, das ist inzwischen knapp 5 Jahre her und inzwischen hab ich die Antwort gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. April 2009)

Ich spiele seit Release *unglaublich wichtig und angeberisch kuckt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mir sind schon Dinge passiert.... _(jetzt würde irgendwas mit Sternen und Band der Orion und so weiter kommen, wenn ich nur besser im merken von Filmzitaten wäre...)_

Gruppe, wilder Kampf am Ende zwei Tote. Der Tank zum Paladin "Bitte ruft mich doch ins Leben zurück und den Herrn Zwerg neben mir auch" (Anm. das war noch zu der Zeit in der man RP betrieben hat, ja im Ernst) Der Paladin ganz verlegen: "Tut mir leid, ich hatte das Gold noch nicht zusammen, Ihr müsst laufen"

Das mit Bedarf und Gier habe ich gefühlte 50x erklärt, war aber kein Problem. Die Leute haben sich nicht sofort aufgeregt als ob man ihnen den echten Mausarm amputieren wollte sondern schrieben "macht nix, jetzt weisstes ja ;-)"

Am Abend 5 mal in einer 5er Innie whipen, kein Problem. Am Ende schrieben alle "Hey ging doch gut. Auf bald"

Im PVP wurde mal noch begrüßt, gebuffed und sogar was zu essen gabs. Und eine Untote hat dich auch mal noch fix abgeleckt, bevor sie dich gekillt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Items wurden wie folgt ausgewählt: Höhere Werte = besser. Auch Stärke oder Willenskraft können für einen Schurken doch nur gut sein, oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab auch mal Stoff getragen, war ja ein guter Wert drauf und sah gut aus. UND es gab keine Spinner die mit Wörtern wie, Sap, Stun, Charge, Taunt und so weiter um sich geschmissen haben. Die Deppen kamen alle erst ein halbes Jahr später ins Spiel.

Das waren echt schöne Zeiten. Mit beginn der Raids wurde es dann immer schlimmer, aber auch viele der lustigen Erlebnisse kamen aus Raids.

Hexer die bei Garr das erste mal lernten das sie Elementare verbannen können. Magier können echt entfluchen ? Cool
Ach ja, und ein Schurke teilte meinem Schurken im Brustton der Überzeugung mit, das man Kopfnuss NUR setzen kann, wenn man HINTER dem Mob steht.

Aber im Ernst, früher war es besser. WOW hat sowas von die Unschuld verloren, das erfüllt schon den Tatbestand der Vergewaltigung.


----------



## Squirly (27. April 2009)

Moin!
Also ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige, der früher Bedarf statt Gier geklickt hat, weil ich dachte Gier geht vor Bedarf. Aber anscheinend ging es allen mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun meine Story: Ich starte auf nem PvP-Server und als ich mit der festen Absicht, Azeroth zu retten, das erste mal Ashenvale betrat, dauert es nicht lange und da waren sie.... die HORDLER!!!!! Ich dachte "WTF OMFG"                                                                    (nur das ich damals wtf und omfg noch nicht kannte^^)! Es war mir damals unvorstellbar, dass diese gemeinen Ausgeburten tatsächlich von Menschen gesteuert wurden, also griff ich an... Ich gg. vier Vertreter der Horde. Nach ca. 1ms lag ich im Dreck und die vier Kollegen sammelten erste Erfahrungen im Allies ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich versuchte sie per /s davon zu überzeugen, mich endlich in Ruhe zu lassen!
Nachdem ich meine Erfahrungen anderen geschildert hatte, wurde ich ausgelacht, weil ich tatsächlich dachte, ich kann mit Spielern der anderen Fraktion reden^^

MfG


----------



## Alexanya (27. April 2009)

Mir ist das in der ersten zeit bei wow auch gegagen habe bedarf gedrückt weil ich dachte das sei ok weil ich es nicht besser wusste bis 
meine mum mich aufgeklärt hat^^

Mein peinliches erlebniss war
ich war mit meinem süßen kleinen gnomen magierin in einer instanz da sagte 
der gruppenleiter ich sollte sheepen (was mit damals völlig unbekannt war)

ich wusste nicht was der wollte und habe voller eifer schaden gemacht
dann habe ich mächtig äger bekommen 
und ich doof gefragt habe was sheepen sei 

da haben mich alle aus gelacht

war mir echt sowas von peinlich


----------



## valibaba (27. April 2009)

Mir erging es nicht so, da es früher kein Bedarf oder Gier gab. da gab es sowqeit ich weiss nur würfeln und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das problem haben viele die neu anfangen und das erstemal in ner gruppe looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf das Problem aufmerksam machen und fertig...


----------



## Sethia (27. April 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Und eine Untote hat dich auch mal noch fix abgeleckt, bevor sie dich gekillt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrhrhr... also das mache ich auch heute noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (27. April 2009)

Hmmm. Peinlich...

ganz am Anfang, das war etwa vor vier Jahren, erwachte ein kleiner Schamie zum leben. Ein Troll. 
Als er die Welt erblickte, wanderte sein Blick mit vielen Aaaahhs und Ooohhs umher, bis er eine Trollin vor einem Freudenfeuer im Tal der Prüfungen sitzen sah. Diese winkte Ihm zu und der Troll machte seine ersten Gehvorsuche in Richtung der Dame. (Dies war ein RL Kollege vin mir)
Nach einigen Leveln, ging es Darum den bösen Troll Zalazane zu erledigen. Wir ( 2 Schamies und ein Krieger) rannten auf ihn los und... starben. Huch ein Fesnter. 

               "Geist freilassen"

Panisch schaute ich mich um. Auf meine Frage:" Was nun?" kam die Antwort:" Freilassen"
Gesagt getan und da war sie die Schöne und Engelsgleiche Gestalt. Es war BOB. 
Die Welt war etwas geisterhaft. Auf der Minimap sah ich einen Pfeil Richtung Echoinseln zeigen. Der Pfeil hatte einen Lustigen Namen. Kadaver.
Ich stand also da und wusste nicht mehr weiter, wohingegen ide anderen Beiden genau wussten was zu tun war. Bis ich schliesslich bei meiner Leiche stand, waren die anderen Schon gestorben.

Fakt ist, ich wusste nicht wie es nach dem Tod weiter geht.


----------



## L.Shandro (27. April 2009)

hach ja, zum glück gab es das gier-bedarf system noch nicht zu meinen anfangszeiten^^ aber an eine dämlichkeit kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern: ich fing damals mit zwei weieren guten kumpels mit wow an und da wir alles zusammen machen wollten starten wir alle drei mit dicken tauren. nachdem wir herausgefunden hatten wie man denn eine gruppe aufmacht gings richtig los (wir fanden sogar einen vierten mitstreiter zum questen) bis plötzlich nix mehr ging. wir prügelten eine geschlagene halbe stunde auf den tieren von mulgore herum in der hoffnung endlich die benötigten pelze zu erhaschen doch nix. nachdem wir uns dann hilfesuchend an einen gm gewandt hatten (damals kam die antwort von denen noch fast instant) erklärte er uns wir könnten ruhig in einer gruppe questen doch es wäre von vorteil die schlachtzugsfunktion zu deaktivieren -.- tja, danach liefs dann wieder xD


----------



## minosha (27. April 2009)

Das mit dem Schlachtzug kenn ich auch. Ich hatte den Auftrag im Un'Goro Karter Raptorkrallen zu fangen. ALso fing ich an dahin Zu fliegen (damals noch nach Gadgetzan) und nahm unterwegs ne Gruppen Einladung fur die Obere Spitze an (damals noch im Globalchat) Im Krater angekommen fing ich tüchtig an auf den armen Raptoren rumzustechen und säbeln und hieben. Neben einer Steinrabe droppten sie nur Müll. Und kein krallen. Nachdem ich der Gruppe mitteilte, dass die Krallen ne verflucht geringe Dropchance haben, wurde ich aufgeklärt.


----------



## Narur314 (27. April 2009)

> keine ahnung von nix aber mit dem druiden bwl clear gehabt.


Mhh irgendwie als ich damals meine Hexe angefangen hatte ging mir das genauso. Ich kann mich an die erste Zeit bis lvl60 kaum noch erinnern irgendwie ist das alles im schleier der Unwissenheit untergegangen. Damals war es aber auch noch cool zu lvln weil ich die ganzen gebiete etc. nicht gekannt hab. Irgendwie ist es mir bis heute noch schleierhaft wie ich niemanden im höheren Maße in den Instanzen angepisst hab denn ich wusste ehrlich nicht wozu ein tank da ist und hab immer irgendwas auf irgendwen gezaubert. Das ging dann so bis mitte MC wo ich dann angefangen hab langsam ein bisschen die mechanik zu verstehen. Aber in BWL war ich trotzdem noch ziemlich unfähig,da wollte ich dann die SChärpe mit 2% Spellhit nicht weil ich ja eh nicht vorbei schiese. Aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die leute mit denen ich zusammen gespielt hab auch nicht so viel plan hatten(also pre BWL) und das irgendwie d4eswegen für keinen ein Problem war.

So richtig Plan von der mechanik hab ich dann glaube erst bekommen als ich meinen Krieger als Tank angefangen hab.

Obwohl mit dem ist mir auch ein Faux pas passiert. Wir nach nem Wipe bei Ragnaros stehen halt rum und warten und labern noch etc. Ich denk mir halt ok, gehst du schonmal auf deine Position (war 2ter Tank). Naja Problem war, beim ersten mal muss man den ragnaros ja erst rausholen und man kann sich schon vorher positionieren. Naja jetzt stand er aber shcon da. Ich renn also so zu meienr Position und auf einmal haut der auf mich, labert seinen Spruch --> Wipe.

Naja zum Glück hat meine Gilde das damals sehr gelassen genommen, auch wenn ichs mir noch ewig anhören musste ^^



> Nun meine Story: Ich starte auf nem PvP-Server und als ich mit der festen Absicht, Azeroth zu retten, das erste mal Ashenvale betrat, dauert es nicht lange und da waren sie.... die HORDLER!!!!! Ich dachte "WTF OMFG" (nur das ich damals wtf und omfg noch nicht kannte^^)!



Mhh als ich so Stufe 9 war mit meiner Hexe haben die Hordies Elwyn geraidet. Da erinnere ich mich heute noch dran ich stand gerade in Goldshire und dachte mir dann, was sind das  für komische Monster. Ganz vorne lief so einDicker Taurenkrieger mit dicker Plattenrüstung, ich dachte mir dann nachdem alle "RAID"schiren ich muss elwynn verteidigen und hab mit meiner lvl 9 Hexerin auf die 50er 60er eingeschossen weil ich dachte so groß kann der unterschied ja nicht sein.

(Jaja ich hab damals noch viel gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
So long Narur


----------



## Maghar (27. April 2009)

hachjaa lang lang is her... verdammt ich zock schon seit nem jahr oO

ich habe vorher noch nie online-spiele gespielt und hatte daher überhaupt keine ahnung von der materie... ne kumpel hat mir dann die ersten 4 level geholfen so mit quests annehmen und erfüllen und wie man aktionen ausführt und alles...
da is also nen nahtelfkrieger der keine ahnung hat allein in teldrassil und völlig begeistert von allem  ich hab dann angefangen sinnlos viecher zu prügeln einfach weil es toll war mit lvl6 war ich ganz stolz das ich alleine ne grimmling-siedlung niedergemetzelt habe... mit lvl 10 habe ich geflucht wie nen ochse weil ich ständig von so miesen harpyien gekillt wurde...
mit lvl 13 traf ichs erste mal auf hogger.... und hab mindestens zwei stunden versucht den tot zu hauen... 
bis lvl 25 hatte ich nur eine fähigkeit "heldenhafter stoß rang 1"
dann hab ich angefangen mir haufenweise twinks zu erstellen um zu schauen  was spielbar ist


----------



## Selah (27. April 2009)

Hm...was fällt mir da ein. Ziemlich peinlich war mir, als mich im Raid ein Mitspieler darauf hinwies, dass mein Metasockel im "Kopf" nicht aktiviert war, weil ich nicht die geforderte Anzahl roter bzw. blauer Sockelsteine in meinem Equip hatte. Ich weiß noch, dass ich irgendwie gestutzt hatte, weil die Sockelbeschreibung so grau war, aber dann bin ich irgendwie davon abgekommen und hatte es einfach vergessen. Hat mich geärgert, weil das ja nicht mein erster Metasockel gewesen ist. Naja, halt irgendwie verpeilt gewesen. 

Ansonsten erinner ich mich an den ersten Besuch meines allerersten Chars (Nachtelfenpriesterin) in einem BG (Arathiebecken). Ich weiß noch, dass ich 0 Ahnung hatte, wo ich eigentlich bin, als ich da reingekommen bin. Ich hatte zwar bei den lustigen Nachtelfen-NPCs wohl irgendwie etwas angenommen, aber was ich nun genau machen sollte, wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, ich bin nun plötzlich in so eine Instanzgruppe, von denen ich schon gehört hatte, reingekommen und müsste gleich irgendwas Wichtiges machen, das ich sicher nicht konnte Vor Schreck hab ich komplett ausgeloggt, da ich in der Eile auch nicht gesehen hatte, wie man aus nem BG sonst wieder rauskommt.
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich schon mutiger mit den Leuten mitgelaufen, hatte aber immer noch keine Ahnung....als dann Hordler ankamen, hab ich einen Flächen-Schadensspell gemacht, obwohl ich wohl sinnvollerweise hätte Heilen sollen...naja...irgendwann hat ichs dann kapiert

Das mit dem Bedarf-Gier-Würfeln ist bei mir sicher nur deswegen nicht schiefgegangen, weil ich anfangs gar nicht in Instanzen gegangen bin und später dann durch irgendwelche Forenbeiträge schon von der richtigen Handhabung gelesen hatte, bevor ich mich das erste Mal reingewagt habe.


----------



## Kaldy (27. April 2009)

Ich habe damals mit WoW angefangen, weil ich, wie ich es bei nem Kumpel mal gesehen hatte, einfach nur toll fand. Vorher Ewigkeiten nur Shooter gespielt, von Doom bis CoD. Was für ein Schritt. Ich hatte null Ahnung, auf was es im Spiel ankahm. Immerhin, Quests annehmen und erledigen war mir aber immerhin bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nun, was spiele ich nun? Natürlich einen Krieger. So ne Dampfwalze, die alle Gegner in die Tasche steckt... Hät ich nur gewusst, was der für "Arbeit" macht...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann gings los Quests machen. Und ich "entdeckte" dann auch noch gaaaanz viele neue Sachen, wie:

Rüstung wechseln, das geht...? Oh...

Reparieren auch...? das ist ja toll

Klassenlehrer, neue Fähigkeiten. Toll, aber wo bekomme ich denn das ganze Silber fürs bezahlen her..?! Was für ein Stress....^^

Wieso leuchtet das manchmal so hell ? Ach, das sind Stufenaufstiege.....  räusper.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und so ging das alles noch viele Stufen lang mit den Entdeckungen.......


----------



## metalrulz (27. April 2009)

Ich hatte auch anfangs das Bedarf - Gier Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DA hab ich doch als Troll Mage auf Lvl 17 in Hdw auf alles Bedarf gerollt und wurde angemault ich würde bald gekickt werden ^_^

Daraufhin sagte ich ich bin noch neu und entschuldigte mich und aus Angst etwas falsch zu machen klickte ich nun bei jedem folgenden Loot auf das "x", was bedeutet dass ich passte.

^^


----------



## kelcosh (27. April 2009)

Hehe nette Storys...

Besonder lustig fand ich:"BWL clear aber von nix ne ahnung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe vor ca 2 1/2 Jahren mit WoW angefangen. Damals, wie viele andere auch, durch einen Kumpel, der mir zunächst alles erklärt hat (und das obwohl ich mich schon lange vorher, dank GameStar Abo, mit WoW beschäftigt bzw Informiert hatte).
Mein erster richtiger Char (eig wollte ich nur testen was ein Hexenmeister so drauf hat): eine kleine Gnom Hexe, zunächst alles kein Problem, Bedarf und Gier?, okay wurde kurz erklärt nachdem ich immer fleißig Bedarf geklickt hatte, PvP? auch nicht so ein großes problem, die wenigsten hatten damals wirklich eine Ahnung was "gut" ist wie man skillt usw und auch auf welche stats ich achten muss wusste ich so ungefähr durch frühere RPG´s.
Erst als ich dann meinen ersten Zauberstab bekommen habe und mir gesagt wurde, dass man damit schießen kann ohne Mana zu verbrauchen, wurde es schwer... okay zum schießen braucht man Munition! Wo bekomme ich Munition her? Gesucht gesucht und ... gesucht... nix gefunden was hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay Gilde gefragt (achja btw: damals waren 60er Hexer echt selten und und sehr gefragt, weil sie sehr stark waren auch und vorallem im PvP)...Antwort: man braucht keine Munition, man kann auch so damit schießen. Okay, ... und wie mach ich das jetzt? *überlegt*
den Zauberstab in die Zauberleiste gepackt... nix passiert. Hmm, okay geht wohl noch nicht, fehler im Spiel oder sonst was. erst Später dann im Zauberbuch gesehen, dass es eine "schießen"- funktion gibt... schießen? o.O 
*denk* *überleg* ... *klick* da war doch was, .. natürlich der Zauberstab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und damals hab ich echt gedacht JEDES Items hat einen Sinn, also auch graue deswegen hab ich immer fein meine Gilde gefragt welchen nutzen dieses und jenes graue Item hat xD

Jaja das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und ich wusste nicht so recht was ein Raid-Bündis ist, wie es funktioniert usw und dass man sich dafür noch bei der anderen Gilde registrieren und anmelden muss war mir dann doch zu kompliziert also nur 25er (?) ZG geraidet.

Lg Kel


----------



## faraway (27. April 2009)

Hmm. Wenn ich hier im Forum so lese, welches Wissen als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt wird, benehme ich mich vermutlich ständig irgendwie daneben. Mein Char ist aber auch erst in den Dreißigern.

Der Höhepunkt dürfte folgendes Gespräch gewesen sein (sinngemäß wiedergegeben):

[jemand]: Hi, hast Du Lust auf das Verlies?

[ich]: Das kenne ich noch nicht.

[jemand]: Bist Du heal, dd oder tank?

[ich]: Ich bin Paladin

[jemand]: Ja, aber bist Du Heiler, DD oder Tank?

[ich]: Keine Ahnung, darüber habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht.

Ende des Gesprächs ;-)


----------



## Sethia (27. April 2009)

faraway schrieb:


> Hmm. Wenn ich hier im Forum so lese, welches Wissen als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt wird, benehme ich mich vermutlich ständig irgendwie daneben. Mein Char ist aber auch erst in den Dreißigern.



Och, das wird schon noch... da habe ich keine Sorgen, jetzt wo du dich hier angemeldet hast wirst du ja nen bissl was mitbekommen. Das Pala-Forum sollte sehr interessant für dich sein.

Viel Spass beim daddeln und vielleicht bis bald...


----------



## Nania (27. April 2009)

Das Gier-Bedarf Problem hatte ich auch, dank eines RL-Freundes ist mir ein solcher Fehler in einer fremden Gruppe nicht passiert. 

Allerdings hat es vor allem bei den Fachbegriffen lange bei mir gehapert und zu Anfang war ich alles durcheinander geskillt. 
Bis Level 50 hab ich als Heiler gelevelt, bis mir ein weiterer RL-Freund erklärte, dass es als Damage Dealer sehr viel leichter sei -  und siehe da, plötzlich war ich viel schneller.


----------



## Fedime (27. April 2009)

Als ich angefangen habe war mein erster satz: wie schießt man hier?? per /s natürlich hatte dann aber schnell ne antwort bekommen.

Das mit dem looten war auch ne lustige sache weil ich dachte mir auch, hmm gier machste nicht sonst mögen dich die andern nicht.

Mein erstes BG.. oh man.. nen kumpel von mir war gruppen führer und hat uns angemeltet und als ich es betreten hatte war echt panik ohne ende..ich war praktisch friedhofcamper. Naja war dann auch froh als es vorbei war ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja lg tabi


----------



## Ceset (27. April 2009)

Als ich vor mittlerweile 4 1/2 Jahren angefangen hab WOW zu zocken, hat mir mein Mann einige grundlegende Dinge gezeigt, also würfeln und Talentpunkte verteilen konnte ich schon mal. Aber ich hab mir natürlich selbst noch ein paar peinliche Dinge ausgedacht :

Mein erster (und immer noch Main-) char ist eine untote Schurkin. Nachdem ich mich durch Tirisfal gestorben hatte und auch schon Undercity erkundet hatte, stellte ich fest, dass die mobs grau waren und kein EP mehr gaben. Also suchte ich nach neuen Aufgaben. Dass es zwischen Brill und Undercity in ein "anderes Land" geht, hatte ich schon gemerkt. Nach meiner Logik musste das Nachbarland, ja auch das nächste für mich passende sein. Also bin ich mit lvl 12 zum ersten Mal in die westlichen Pestländer gelatscht^^. Das Vergnügen war ein Kurzes und ich hatte erst mal ne Weile keinen Bock mehr zu spielen, weil es doch nur noch so schwere Gegner gab!

Die Talentpunkte hatte ich fleißig verteilt, aber natürlich kreuz und quer, mit schneller laufen in Verstohlenheit und MOD und lauter Zeug, das keinen Schaden macht. Leider dachte ich auch, dass die Talentverteilung endgültig sei, und ich da nix mehr ändern könnte.
Ein anderer Schurke in meiner Gilde war da etwas schlauer und hatte mit frisch lvl 60 auf Comabt geskillt mit Schwertern (Schwerter? Da kann man ja gar nicht Meucheln???).  Nun standen wir - wie damals so oft - vor dem Blackrock rum, und warteten auf jemanden der uns aufsperrt. Die Zeit schlugen wir uns mit Duellen tot, die ich unweigerlich eins nach dem anderen verlor. Bis ich irgendwann auf die Idee kam, einen der Knopfe zu drücken, die ich noch nie ausprobiert hatte. Zufällig war es "Entrinnen". Prompt gewann ich das Duell und handelte mir eine Beschwerde ein, das es feige sei, einem 5 Punkte Ausweiden 4 mal auszuweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann traf ich auf der Zeppelinplattform vor Orgrimmar den ersten Hexenmeister meiner Karriere. Er hatte einen Teufelshund dabei. Ich hab per /w gefragt, warum in aller Welt er sich so ein hässliches Pet gezähmt habe, und wo es diese scheußliche Vieh überhaupt gäbe.


----------



## Kráin94 (27. April 2009)

mir fallen da so auf anhieb gleich zwei sachen ein...

mein erster char war ein jäger....das hab ich allerdings komplett falsch verstanden....ich dachte als jäger  jagt man tiere und bringt das essen für die anderen spieler  xD
und zum leveln bin ich auch nich im entfertesten auf die idee gekommen, in den fernkampf zu gehn...ich war ein wahrer nahkampfjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein freund von mir erklärte mir dann später, wie ich als jäger kämpfen musste und auf was für werte ich als jäger achten sollte....

als ich dann etwas später meinen magier anfing, hatte ich nich damit gerechnet , dass diese andere werte bräuchten...da beweglichkeit und angriffskraft auf keinen der items, die ich tragen konnte fand,
beschränkte ich alles auf ausdauer...ich hab immer auf ausdauert geachtet...agi und ap kommen später noch, dachte ich mir...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in meiner ersten ini(hdw), in der ich wie einige andere hier auch, weder das mit gier und bedarf, noch das sheepen verstand, wurde ich dann auf meine ausrüstung und dass ich auch auf andre sachen als auf ausdauer achten sollte, aufmerksam gemacht xD

mfg krain


----------



## ikarus275 (27. April 2009)

faraway schrieb:


> [jemand]: Hi, hast Du Lust auf das Verlies?
> 
> [ich]: Das kenne ich noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Wuahaha das ja geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso BW (27. April 2009)

jaja die anfängerzeit war schon ne lustige^^
ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ein freund mich zu wow brachte und mir einge klassen vorschlug,gelandet bin ich dann beim jäger und habe ihn mit damals mit treffsicherheit gelevelt^^was bestimmt nicht weiter tragisch gewesen wäre,wenn ich gewusst hätte wozu knurren da ist.
mein kumpel fragte dann immer ob ich auch mein pet ausgebildet habe,da sagte ich immer ja nur hab ich nir gewusst wo man diese fahigkeiten findet^^bis mir mal jemand sagte schau mal in zuaberbuch hehe,dann war mir so einiges klar xd
Auch nett ist meine reinnerung als ich damals in westlichen pestis in einer höhle bei den brühschlammern irgend ein zeug farmte und dabei diese pet fand,ich lese es mir durch und dachte nur,was soll ich denn mit einen haustier was meine atribute senkt weil es so eklig ist,also hab ich es beim npc verkauft xd
ein paar jahre später sagte mir ein freund dann,das es eines der seltensten pets in wow sei,omg ownd^^


----------



## Quana (27. April 2009)

Probleme mit Bedarf/Gier oder den falschen Werten auf der Rüstung hatte ich nie, da mein Freund die ersten Level neben mir gesessen hat und mir alles erkährt hat.
Einige dumme Sachen sind mir mit meiner Schurkin dennoch passiert:

Ich bin immer an den Defias Magiern gestorben, weil ich dachte Tritt ist doof, der macht keinen Schaden.

Als ich das erste mal gestorben bin, suchte ich zimlich panisch meinen Freund damit er meine kleine Schurkin rettet. Da tauchte nämlich ein kleines Fenster mit Geist freilassen auf und ich hatte Angst, dass mein Char gelöscht wird, wenn ich seinen Geist freilasse.

Und ich wage es garnicht zu sagen...mit lvl 70 erst Zerhächseln entdeckt.


----------



## Spyflander (27. April 2009)

Ich hab bsi ony net gewusst das es als zwergpriester nen fearward gibt^^ damals gabs das ja nur als zwergpriest =) zudem haben mich auf 60 noch Leute angeschrieben, und mir vorgehalten was ich damals fürn mist in dm gemacht hab... ich weis aber net mehr genau was es war... zu lange her. 
Naja und siehe da nu is Ulduar 25 zur hälfte clear =)
Was ich damals echt fürn mist gebaut hab *amkopfkratz* Ich war echt nen kackboon ausm Bilderbuch^^


----------



## einself!!!111 (27. April 2009)

das sind die witzigsten beiträge die ich gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kriege mich schon garnichtmehr rein vor lauter lachen^^ 
also gut dann erzähl ich auch mal meine geschehnisse:
natürlich (wie fast jeder anfänger (früher)) erstellte ich mir einen nachtelfen jäger und als ich meine erste aufgabe bekam zog ich los und wollte die tiere töten, hatte es noch nicht rausgefunden mit dem schiesen^^ also bin ich immer mit dem dolch drauf und habe meine rechte maustaste zerdrückt.. da ich dachte umso schneller ich draufdrücke desto schneller greift mein jäger an ^^. bis ich dann draufkam das angreifen automatisch ausgeführt wird und mann nur 1x rechtsklicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine aktionsleitse war rammelvoll da ich nicht nur die zauber dort reinschiebte sondern auch meine kleider!^^

das mit dem talentbäumen hatte ich damals auch noch nicht verstanden... ich setzte abwechselnd jeweils 1 punkt immer in jeden baum, ich dachte die bekommt man später alle voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als mein jäger level 29 war erstellte ich mir einen krieger, den levelte ich auch ganz gut! bis ich das erste mal mit dem krieger gestorben bin....
ich lies den geist frei und bekam noch mit wie ein schurke vorbeikam und mich auslachte !! blitzschnell dachte ich mir der will mich ausrauben!! ich lies den geist frei, mein herz versank in die unterste schublade, die wärme meines blutes hatte sich davongeschlichen und meine augäpfel klebten vor dem bildschirm! ich wurde ganz rappelig und wollte so schnell wies es ging an meinen leichnam kommen damit ich dem schurken eins auf die mütze geben kann! glücklicherweise stellte ich fest das meine ganze ausrüstung und mein geld noch da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor lauter aufregung ging ich off und legte mich aufs sofa.....


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (27. April 2009)

Mein Höhepunkt zu Anfangszeiten war, als ich aus ner Inigruppe gekickt wurde, mit der Begründung ich würde alle Seelensplitter ninjan und keine für die anderen übrig lassen...


----------



## Phash (27. April 2009)

"Oben-Ohne-Tanken" in MC - damals... wir (beide MTs) hatten fast full T1 und haben uns gedacht, wir tanken heut mal oben ohne den Trash... den Heilern hats Spaß gemacht, weil mehr zu heilen war (war aber nur ohne Brust, Hemd, Wappenrock - Schulter weiss ich nimmer)

der Raidleiter hat uns dann beide suspendiert, weil wir das ganze nicht ernst genug genommen haben ^^


----------



## Phash (27. April 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Mein Höhepunkt zu Anfangszeiten war, als ich aus ner Inigruppe gekickt wurde, mit der Begründung ich würde alle Seelensplitter ninjan und keine für die anderen übrig lassen...



hahahahahahahah


made my day - so geil


Ich wollte damals, kurz nach Release auch mal nen Jäger spielen, aber immer wenn ich einen Aspekt angemacht habe, war meine Leiste weg, das fand ich doof...
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit dem Schurken - meine Leiste war immer weg, wenn ich in Stealth gegangen bin... war total doof :>


----------



## Ðæmoon (27. April 2009)

gier und bedarf wusste ich am anfang  auch nich^^

mfg


----------



## Brandin (27. April 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten mit Classic WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... ich habe damals meinen Krieger gezockt der auf Waffen geskillt war. Hab damit auch getankt durch pure dps und dachte das sei in Ordnung so. Als mich jemand gefragt hat wo mein Schild ist hab ich gesagt wozu: Rüstung zerreisen kann ich auch mit einem 2h Kolben.

Und natürlich der Klassiker: Tödlicher Stoß? Ach im Talentbaum kann man nach unten scrollen? Oo


----------



## Fearforfun (27. April 2009)

Also wenn man das so ließt dann könnten sie in WoW eigentlich mal ein Tutorial einfügen, ich selbst war glaub ich einer der wenigen die die gebrauchsanweisung gelesen hatten aber selbst das bring einen bei 0% MMO erfahrung nicht viel.


----------



## quarra (27. April 2009)

weiß grad nicht, ob sowas einem hexer mal passiert ist...

ich lief die ganze zeit mit dem wichtel rum und hatte den immer auf aggressiv gestellt, damit der weitere mobs pullte. das ging solange gut, bis ich die blaue tüte hatte und der dann schön alles an sich band...

Nach einiger Zeit kam eine Einladung für die Instanz "Burg Schattenfang". Mir war klar,d ass ich dafür den Wichtel auspacken sollte.

GL "Gut, der Heiler braucht noch ne Weile. Gehen wir schonmal rein, aber bitte nix pullen!"

Kaum waren wir im Eingangsbereich, beschwor ich auch gleich das Nervenbündel. "Das stand nicht im meinem Vetrag!" quäkte der und schoß direkt auf den ersten Mob.

GL "Was zum .....?"
ich " Ach verdammt, das Ding is auf aggro!"


Ups. Vergessen, den vorher auf passiv umzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. April 2009)

Ja das mit den bedarf und gier ist mir auch passirt in DM als ich mit einen Krieger den Blauben ring mit wille oder was das war mit bedarf gewonnen hatte.^^

Aber mal im ernst wer hat sich den scheiss eigentlich aus gedacht Bedarf/Gier sind doch mal echt blöd man könnte ja Bedarf und kein bedraf machen ist doch viel logischer.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. April 2009)

Also meine richtiger Höhe punckt war wo ich mit meinen grade 60iger Deff krieger das erste mal ZG war und wir vor dem Raptor Boss standen.

Man hat mir erklärt ich solle den Raptor tanken soweit so gut. Ich suche und suche diesen Raptor und sehe da nur ne gruppe alle on elite, ich denke mir nur so hm ja ok beim pull sturmangriffrein donnerknall dan findeste ihn schon.
Der MT fängt an zu pullen und ich voll in die Raptoren rein 3s später war ich tot und der raid dadrauf auch^^

d[-.-]b


----------



## Lafeminin (27. April 2009)

Mein erstes peinliches Erlebnis war auch in den Todesminen.Meine erste Ini mit meiner grade gefundenen Gilde Clan der Himmelsdrachen.
Mit so absolut null Erfahrung und ohne Heiler (die wollten mir die Ini eigtl nur mal zeigen) war ja vorprogrammiert dass ich auf dem friedhof lande.Hab ja auch noch nix von Aggro oder Pullen gewusst,bin also ziemlich verplant da rumgerannt.

Jedenfalls ich dann als Geist zurück in die Todesminen und..........
..........den Eingang nicht gefunden.LOOOOOOOOOOL

Als ich dann im Gruppenchat noch las "wird das heute noch was?"
"gott ist die verpeilt^^",...."die findets echt nicht"

traten mir langsam die Schweissperlen auf die Stirn xD

Aber trotz allem haben mich meine Leute gaaaaanz geduldig in den Eingang gelotst.
Seit dem bin ich übrigens der Meinung es sollte Ini Karten ingame von Blizz eingepatcht werden^^


----------



## M3g4s (27. April 2009)

Lafeminin schrieb:


> ...
> Seit dem bin ich übrigens der Meinung es sollte Ini Karten ingame von Blizz eingepatcht werden^^



ist mit 3.1 geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (27. April 2009)

Lafeminin schrieb:


> Aber trotz allem haben mich meine Leute gaaaaanz geduldig in den Eingang gelotst.
> Seit dem bin ich übrigens der Meinung es sollte Ini Karten ingame von Blizz eingepatcht werden^^



Öhm gibt es... wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche seit 3.1


----------



## m1chel (27. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ja das mit den bedarf und gier ist mir auch passirt in DM als ich mit einen Krieger den Blauben ring mit wille oder was das war mit bedarf gewonnen hatte.^^
> 
> Aber mal im ernst wer hat sich den scheiss eigentlich aus gedacht Bedarf/Gier sind doch mal echt blöd man könnte ja Bedarf und kein bedraf machen ist doch viel logischer.
> 
> d[-.-]b



wenn das  auf echsenkessel war ,war ich das  ; D


----------



## M3g4s (27. April 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> wenn das  auf echsenkessel war ,war ich das  ; D



ich glaube er meinte es so dass er mit eineM (tippfehler) krieger, in dem fall seinem krieger, dem ring gewonnen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. April 2009)

Bedarf >Gier ist doch Logisch. 

Bedarf: Ich brauchs unbedingt weil da was ich habe schrott ist und Gier: Ich KÖNNTE es gebrauchen (zum verhökern) aber nicht sooo dringend. 
So mal die Grobe erklärung.

Ich wuste damals mit meiner Hexe in Marudon nicht was der Leader im TS mit Feuer AE  mein. Ich die Ganze zeit gesaatet wie ein bescheuerter und er Schrie Feuer AE, Feuer AE... (Hatte angst zu fragen). Dann kam die erlösung und ich wurde über Deutsch-WoWisch, WoWisch - Deutsch aufgeklärt.


----------



## Agyros (27. April 2009)

faraway schrieb:


> Hmm. Wenn ich hier im Forum so lese, welches Wissen als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt wird, benehme ich mich vermutlich ständig irgendwie daneben. Mein Char ist aber auch erst in den Dreißigern.



Naja, das Problem ist, das es vielen unmöglich erscheint, dass es echte Neulinge gibt. Im Normalfall rennt man ständig mit Twinks durch die Gegend und hat daher ne gewisse Erwartungshaltung.

Viele der hier genannten Dinge sind mir so nicht passiert, weil ich schon Jahre vor WOW online gezockt habe. Die netten Bedarf / Gier Knöpfe gab es damals ja noch nit und n/g war mir bekannt.
Andererseits kommen mir die DInge aus den Zeiten bekannt vor ^^. In wow hab ich dann halt beim ersten Ini betreten nachgefragt, wie das in diesem Spiel läuft. 

Die Stats hingegen ... naja da war ich dann wohl durch andere Spiele und  Pen and Paper geschädigt.
Erster Char war nen Hunter in meinem Kopf so ne Art Waldläufer *g*
Tooltips angeguckt, ok Wille erhöht Regeneration -> Wille = Wichtig für Melee und fleissig Wille angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Oh, der Survival Baum ist der Meleebaum - cool. Da geskillt und mit lvl 20 mutig mit 2 Schwertern (und nem Krokodil) in den Nahkampf gezogen *g*


----------



## Marvolo83 (28. April 2009)

faraway schrieb:


> [ich]: Keine Ahnung, darüber habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht.



ymmd !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe bald nach Release angefangen zu spielen, aber mein erstes Login-Erlebnis werde ich nie vergessen:

Zur Erklärung: Die Begebenheit spielte sich gegen 6:30 ab, kurz vorm Richtung Arbeit fahren, wollte bereits am Vortag Account erstellen, die Page war aber dauernd überlastet. So um 6:00 aufgestanden, Account erstellt und mein erster Char, ein Menschen-Paladin, war erstellt.

Starte in Northshire, und ich wollte nur eins: Monster kloppen! Als damaliger kompletter MMO-Noob waren Begriffe wie Questen usw. unbekannt. Ergo war mein erstes Ziel: Monster kloppen!

Also bin ich los gerannt, aus Northshire raus, nach Goldshire rein, aus Goldshire rein, einfach nur Forrest Gump-mäßig gerade aus auf dem Weg entlang.

Und da stand es: das erste Monster! Ein Lvl 8-Wildschwein... meiner einer denkt sich natürlich: MUHAHA! Was will mir ein Wildschwein schon anhaben? ... Das letzte was ich vorm Ausloggen gelesen habe, war ein Whisper: "Na Kleiner, dein wohl erster Char, hm?"

Übrigens die Geschichte meines ersten Ingame-Todes ist exakt dieselbe.


----------



## Saberclaw (28. April 2009)

Das peinlichste was mir bisher passiert ist, kam zwar nie in der Öffentlichkeit zum vorschein, aber ich selbst habe meinen Schädel, als mir bewusst wurde was fürn Hornochse ich bin, ziemlich oft gegen meine Wand gedrescht.

Alles fing an damit, dass ich meine zum WoW Release erstellte Menschenmagierin nicht mehr so toll fand und erstellt mir einen Paladin.
Zu dieser Zeit war ich ein absoluter Grünschnabel und hatte wirklich null Plan, weswegen ich auch als eigentlicher Vergelter zuerst mal in den Schutz Baum (ja ich weiß...) meine Punkte gesetzt habe.
Warum Paladin? Ich fands geil, dass die mit Zweihandschwertern undso um sich "metzeln" (ich weiß damals Eichhörnchen im twohit down...^^) und dabei noch wie magische Angriffe ausführen.
Dann nach einer guten Stunde bekam ich den Zauber "Richturteil" und dachte mir "cool ein neuer Zauber!", aber als ich dann weitergelesen und gesehen habe, dass dieser Zauber meine Siegel auffrisst, konnte ich da keinen wirklichen Nutzen drin sehen (glaub zu der Zeit waren die tooltips nicht so wie sie heute sind, wodurch ich den Richturteils-Schaden von Gerechtigkeit und Befehl nicht bemerkt hatte).

Und so levelte ich munter ohne Richturteile weiter. (Ich glaube sogar mittlerweile, dass ich dafür mitverantwortlich bin, dass Palas im Dmg einen so schlechten Ruf haben/hatten^^).
Als ich dann eines Tages Lvl-technisch im Arathihochland ankam und so umherschlenderte, sah ich auf einmal einen anderen Pala mit Lvl 46 oder so, der gerade auf diesen Steinriesen da einhämmerte und dabei so komische Lichtlbitze verschoss.
"Was ist das denn?!" Ich schrieb ihn also an und er erwiederte belustigt, dass das das Richturteil von Siegel des Befehls war. Ich direkt mal ausprobiert und tadaaa. DMG! OMG, WTF?

Und da war mein Kopf schon an der Wand, so dumm kann eigentlich keiner sein^^

Andererseits dachte ich mir, dass es eine ganz gute Leistung war nur mit SdB proccs und white dmg zu lvln xD


Wie auch immer, peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## Melih (28. April 2009)

Ich will ja nicht allen leuten, die nicht wusten wie Gier und Bedarf funktioniert, nicht unterstellen das sie nicht logisch denken können aber:
Als ich angefangen habe und zum ersten mal dieses Lootfenster kam hab ich am anfang so gedacht:

hmmm die Würfel mit Bedarf müssen glaub ich heißen, das jemand Bedarf hat zum Anziehen oder so, Und das mit den Goldmünzen das Gier heißt, heißt wohl das man drauf drücken soll, wenn man es nicht anziehen will, aber verkaufen will.



Damit es nicht wieder OT wird schreib ich was ich früher als ich angefangen habe, nicht wusste:

Das ein Krieger mit waffen geskillt, besser levelt als einer mit Tank skillung
Das ein Feral druide ein Stab mit int (der aus bibi) nicht wirklich gebrauchen kann :/
Das Feral druiden bei pre bc "Scheise" waren.


----------



## Grimdhoul (28. April 2009)

naja die ersten leveln (Startgebiet) hinter mich gebracht nach hilfe von nem freund der neben mir an seinem PC sass ... als er dann mal rübergeschaut hat wie ich mich tu ist er aus dem lachen nicht mehr rausgekommen ... ich wars gewohnt das ich mit movement den angreifen ausweiche .. ich wunderte mich wieso mich der mob dennoch trifft ^^ tja muss irgendwie lustig ausgeschaut haben 1 mob und ich mich ständig um den herumbewegt .. naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardo34 (28. April 2009)

Haha ist ja mal echt was zum lachen hier.
 MIr ist auch mal was peinliches passiert. Das war so 2006 als ich das Spiel mir gekauft habe. Ich hatte mir gerade  einen Krieger erstellt und war so am questen. Und irgendwie hab ich eine Fähigkeit ausversehen aus meiner Leiste gezogen. Aber anstatt die mir aus dem Zauberbuch wieder zurückzuholen, hab ich gedacht, die hätte mir jemand gestohlen!!! xD 
Also hab ich dann den nächst besten Spieler angesprochen und hab ihn dann die ganze Zeit zugetextet, dass er mir meine Fähigkeit zurückgeben solle. Das dauert dann solange bis ich auf die Ignore Liste kam^^. Naja das war schon ganz lustig.

Ps: ich hab erst mit Stufe 60 herrausgefunden wie man im allgemeinen Chat etwas schreibt^^


----------



## Kaldy (29. April 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> Haha ist ja mal echt was zum lachen hier.
> MIr ist auch mal was peinliches passiert. Das war so 2006 als ich das Spiel mir gekauft habe. Ich hatte mir gerade  einen Krieger erstellt und war so am questen. Und irgendwie hab ich eine Fähigkeit ausversehen aus meiner Leiste gezogen. Aber anstatt die mir aus dem Zauberbuch wieder zurückzuholen, hab ich gedacht, die hätte mir jemand gestohlen!!! xD
> Also hab ich dann den nächst besten Spieler angesprochen und hab ihn dann die ganze Zeit zugetextet, dass er mir meine Fähigkeit zurückgeben solle. Das dauert dann solange bis ich auf die Ignore Liste kam^^. Naja das war schon ganz lustig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario68 (29. April 2009)

hi ! mein ding is in bt passiert ! rndgruppe mein 2 versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der leader erklärte uns gerade den rat der illidan ich als tankmage 25 mann im ts am rumkrakellen und ich hörte im unterbewusstsein das wort pull!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also haute ich meinen pyro raus habe aber zuspät gemerkt das ich das falsche target  hatte ok wipe! leader sagte mir ich soll besser aufpassen und der rest im ts soll endlich ruhig sein ! neuaufstellung und alles lief glatt ausser das ich nächsten versuch beim pull wieder das falsche target hatte !wäre am liebsten im erdboden verschwunden aber hatte eine coole truppe erwischt alle haben sich halb tot gelacht (was ja nicht immer so ist )! habe aber dadurch viele neue freunde gefunden !


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (29. April 2009)

Ouh, da kann ich vielem nur zustimmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe selber auch kurz nach Release angefangen (etwa ne Woche) und erstmal mit meinem 56k Modem das erste Patch geladen, als es dann endlich losging hab ich mir natürlich einen nachtelf Jäger gemacht und bin erstmal ohne Quests und Monster killen durch ganz Teldrassil gelaufen und habe die Funktion gesucht, wie ich denn ein Tier zähmen könnte (durch das ganze entdecken schon auf Level 2^^)
Irgendwann kam ich auf die Idee, dass es bestimmt hinter diesen großen Wänden ist (also der Rand von Teldrassil) und wollte da rüber klettern, bis ich irgendwann fest gesteckt habe und nicht mehr weg kam.
Von GMs und dem Ruhestein hatte ich damals noch keine Ahnung und hab meinen Char gelöscht, weil ich total am verzweifeln war.

Später dann mit einem Tauren Schamanen das Würfeln/Passen Problem (Gab damals ja noch kein Bedarf und Gier) und unserem Tank damals irgendein Stück aus den HdW weggewürfelt, worauf er mich als Noob beschimpfte und die Gruppe verlassen hat.

Bin selber auch immer mit dem Schamanen bis etwa Level 19 (als ich dann in die HdW ging = erstes mal Gruppe) um die Gegner rumgesprungen, weil ich dachte die treffen mich dann eher nicht^^ hab auf Elementar geskillt aber immer nur die Schocks eingesetzt, da ich ja nicht stehenbleiben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ela_77 (29. April 2009)

So viele schöne und lustige Beschreibungen hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich auch noch etwas beizutragen.

World of Warcraft zusammen mit meinem Spielgefährten am Releasetag gekauft (nachdem unser Beta Pärchen grade mal lvl 10 wurde) und ich erstellte eine Orkjägerin, er einen Orkschamanen. Oh ja, die Jägerin war toll! Nachdem wir das erste Mal den Zeppelin vor Orgrimmar bestaunten, uns aber nicht trauten mitzufliegen (Wir wussten ja nicht, in welche wilde Gefilde dieser uns bringen würde!!), entdeckte meine Jägerin mit Level 10 dann die Fähigkeit Tiere zu zähmen. 
Naja, die Tiere waren ja recht süß, nur wusste ich gar nicht, was ich damit sollte. Ich war ja eh immer im Nahkampf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als wir mit ca. Level 34 dann in eine Gruppe eingeladen wurden, wurde ich dann gefragt, wo mein Tier sei. Ich hatte keines und wusste auch nicht, was ich jetzt damit hätte machen sollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich in dieser Instanz auch immer vorne stand und mich jemand fragte, wieso ich nicht aus der Entfernung Pfeile schießen würde. 
Ging ja nicht, so ganz ohne Pfeile! Für die war kein Platz in meinem immer vollen Inventar. (Nein, ich hatte keinen Köcher o.ä.^^)

Kurz danach lernte ich dann die Vorteile eines Tieres kennen, gepaart mit der Begabung, aus dem Hintergrund den "Feind" mit Pfeilen zu durchbohren. Von da an, stand mein Spielgefährte mit seinem Schamanen vorne. ^^

Nett war auch meine erste Hexenmeisterin (auch ziemlich am Anfang von WoW). Nachdem ich beim Lehrer war, ging ich die Fähigkeiten durch und sortierte mir die in die Leiste, welche für mich Sinn machten. So hatte ich von allen Sprüchen immer nur ca. 50% die ich nutzte.. (Auswahlverfahren: "Hört sich komisch an", "Brauch ich nicht"). 

Das waren noch Zeiten. War eine wirklich schöne Zeit irgendwie..

LG,

Ela

P.S. Lustig war auch, als mich jemand anflüsterte, dass er mich wegen cheatens schon per Ticket gemeldet hatte. Ich würde ja viel schneller laufen als er! Naja, ich hatte meinen Aspekt des Geparden an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrimp (29. April 2009)

Hm, ich finde das alles hier irgendwie nicht peinlich... =/
Sowas passiert am Anfang nun mal..

Das mit dem Bedarf/Gier-Durcheinander, um eine Truhe würfeln usw.. wem ist das nicht schon passiert ...

Ich jedenfalls kann mich immer noch an ein erlebnis erinnern, wie unser Raid am Eingang des Blackrock auf der Brücke stand..
Wir warteten lediglich noch auf unseren Maintank.

Aus weiter Ferne waren dann plötzlich 80 Hordler zu sehen..
Es stellte sich dabei heraus, dass ca. 70 Magier darunter waren, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr...

Ein kurzes Gefühl der Panik beschlich uns, doch wir blieben stehen..
Zwei Fraktionen standen sich gegenüber, Allianz deutlich in der Untzerzahl..
Angst...
Man traute sich, niemanden anzuvisieren, in der Furcht, sofort mit einer Überladung an Blizzards sofort zu sterben...
Angst...

Dann geschah es, eine Minute nach dem Zusammentreffen wurde der Erste von uns gesheept.
Ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde später bestand der gesamte Raid nur noch aus Schafen!
Der Ton, den diese Schafherde fabrizierte war ungeheuerlich. Es war nur noch das langgezogene ÄÄÄÄÄÄ zu hören, weil alle 10 sekunden wieder eineer gesheept wurde...

Den krönenden Abschluss bildeten ein paar gewaltige Frostnovas und ein Eisregen von 70 Magiern, der sich natürlich gewaschen hatte!..
Keine Gegenwehr, keine Anstalten unsererseits. So einen grandiosen wipe habe ich bis heute auch nie wieder erlebt.

Und das Gelächter im Teamspeak sowie die anschließende Auswertung aller Screenshots, die davon gemacht wurden, ließen den Raid in guter Laune platzen und wurde zu einer Gildeninternen Diashow =)

Zudem fragte ich mich, ob ein Raid aus 35 Magiern, einem krieger und 4 heilern funktionieren kann 8)

mfg


----------



## Irmeli (29. April 2009)

Da ich den Account von einem Kollegen gekauft habe (er ging ins Ausland), aber seinen bestehenden Krieger nicht spielen wollte, habe ich mit einer Hexe neu begonnen. Nach den üblichen Missgeschicken, so um lvl40, konnte ich dank dem Gold des Kriegers, den Stab von Jordan (?) kaufen. Mein Konto war leergefegt und so ging ich angeln. Nach dem Verkaufen des Mülls beim NPC wollte ich die Angel mit dem Stab tauschen. Ich bemerkte nicht, dass ich den Stab soeben verkauft hatte. Als ich es bemerkte, konnte ich den Stab nicht mehr zurückkaufen. Ich hätte heulen können! GM sei Dank, ich habe ihn wieder zurück bekommen.

P.S. Der Stab ist immer noch in meinem Inventar, als Erinnerung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (29. April 2009)

Ich wollte mit LvL 15 und nach 3 Wochen Spielzeit mal wissen, ob man den Ruhestein zerstören kann (für den Fall, dass ich ihn mal unabsichtlich aus dem Rucksack rausziehe). Meine Freundin sagte nein, den kannst du nicht unabsichtlich zerstören. (richtigm, manN kann ihn nur absichtlich zerstören^^)

Was mache ich also? 
Richtig -> Rausziehen & "Ja, ich will [Ruhestein] wirklich zerstören"
Ups... und was jetzt?
Ja genau, Ticket eröffnet^^
Nach mehreren Minuten bangen wartens meinte ein Freund, ich soll mal den Gastwirt anquatschen & dieses als mein Heimatgasthaus annehmen.
JUHU - Ruhestein wieder da!! (Ticket wieder geschlossen)

War dann afk & als ich mich 'ne Stunde später wieder einloggte & den Tooltip las... "Ein Gastwirt kann euch jederzeit wieder einen Ruhestein geben, falls ihr euren verloren habt" -> Dieser Tooltip war bis dato bei mir noch nie erschienen beim Starten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sku (29. April 2009)

hatte das selbe problemchen in meinem allerersten bsf-run...
selbe ausgangsvorstellung...

"hm, gier? na so möchte ich jetzt aber nicht rüber kommen..."

2 leute haben mich sofort kicken wollen und sind dann selbst gegangen, glücklicherweise fand sich noch ein netter mensch mit ruhigerem gemüt der meine situation durchschaut hatte und mir, während er gleichzeitig ersatz suchte, die lootregeln näher brachte...

gott, kam ich mir blöd vor...naja aller anfang ist schwer*g*


----------



## Sethia (29. April 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> Was mache ich also?
> Richtig -> Rausziehen & "Ja, ich will [Ruhestein] wirklich zerstören"
> Ups... und was jetzt?
> Ja genau, Ticket eröffnet^^



lol, das ist ja man geil. Ist mir bis heute noch net aufgefallen das man das Teil zerstören kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayv (29. April 2009)

Schon lustig was alles passieren kann xD

Aber ging mir auch nicht besser, etwa 1 bis 2 wochen nach dem wow start im februar 05 wollten wir HdW gehen, kein problem mit RL freunden. Tauren Krieger(tank), Undead Priester (heal), Undead Schurke, Orc Warlock und ein melee Tauren Shami (ich). was mich dann nur gewundert hat, wesshalb hat immer und bei jedem mob der Shami die aggro, bis ich dann beim 2 ten run von einem darauf angesprochen wurde, dass Erdschock (hohes mass an bedrohung und Felsbeisser auch aggro ziehen zum normalen schaden), nach so ner erkenntniss und ca 20 tode in einem run, ist man froh und glücklich wenn man sowas auch mal erfährt ^^.


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

Den Bedarf/Gier-Fehler habe ich am Anfang auch gemacht. Der Krieger, dessen Schild ich geninjat habe, hat mich so derbe angemault obwohl ich garnicht wusste warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser Leader hat den Krieger daraufhin gekickt und mir in aller Ruhe die Lootregeln erklärt.
Ich habe in den ~ 4 Jahren WoW mindestens 100 Neulingen mit Rat zur Seite gestanden und sie vor Flamern beschützt die anscheinend mit dem Allwissen geboren worden sind.

Mit Level 43 saß ich zum ersten mal und voller Stolz auf dem Rücken einer Raubkatze und was denkt ein Mann wenn er zum ersten mal ein Mount besitzt? Richtig.. was passiert wenn ich den Tiger aus meinem Inventar werfe (belegten ja damals noch Taschenplätze) während ich darauf sitze *g*. 
Fazit: Es passiert nichts, bis auf das man nach dem abmounten kein Reittier mehr besitzt und Gamemaster für anscheinend jede Situation Makros bereit haben.


----------



## dackelblick (29. April 2009)

man kommt sich manchmal soooooo dämlich vor - schön zu lesen, dass man nicht allein ist


----------



## dackelblick (29. April 2009)

Meinen größten Lacherfolg hatte ich mit "möhrchenquest".

Ich war in Tanaris unterwegs und wurde von anderen Gildenmitgliedern gefragt, ob ich zul mitkomme und ich hab zugesagt.
Da steh ich also mit einem gruppenmitglied vor zul und wir warteten auf die anderen, als sie mich frat ob ich "möhrchenq" hab - hatte ich natürlich nicht und fragte wo es die denn gebe - alle anderen hatte ich.
Sie meinte an der goblinrennstrecke - ich:"wo?" - sie: "schimmernde ebene" - ich: "wo?"
Da fragte sie mich wie ich eigentlich nach tanaris gekommen sei.
Da merkte ich dann schon, dass es peinlich wird.

Sie, und der rest der gruppe natürlich auch, haben sich köstlich amüsiert, dass ich (weil ich den Landweg nicht kannte und zuvor nie in 1000 Nadeln war) von Theramore aus geschwommen war.


Mein liebster (und leider immer wiederkehrender) Fehler 
(neben völliger Selbstüberschätzung gegen mobs - den pack ich doch mit links- ups tot)
 ist es "3 stunden" rumzufliegen und nochmal "2 stunden" zu reiten nur um festzustellen, dass ich das item für die q im bankfach vergessen hab und den ganzen weg nochmal muss.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (29. April 2009)

ich habe mal im kloster mit meinem hunter den endboss gepullt obwohl ja in den kammern noch adds waren..naja die hat man nicht gesehen und ic hdachte mir  der steht da allein  feuer frei^^


----------



## Kaldy (29. April 2009)

Oder das:

Im BG Arathibecken am Sägewerk als Jäger gekämpft. Schon ordentlich was eingesteckt. Aber es gibt ja den "Rückzug". (da springt man rückwärts ein ganzes Stück vom Gegner, wenn man z.B. im Nahkampf ist, weg) Hilft oft, ab der das Sägewerk ist an einem Steilhang gelegen. Den sollte man dann tunlichst nicht im Rücken haben, wenn man den "Rückzug" macht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Somit war ich wirklich weit weg vom Gegner, aber auch recht tot.....

Und wirklich peinlich daran:  das ist mir schon 2x passiert....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


grummel.........


----------



## Vrost (29. April 2009)

Probeversion --> Level 20 ist Ende mit Leveln und XP.....wusste ich nicht, hätte aber heulen können weil das blöde WoW meine Kills und Questabgaben nicht mehr wertet seit letztem Level-Up  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (29. April 2009)

Das mit den Quest-Items kenn ich. 9/10 im Inventar aber 10/10 im Log. was is denn da flasch. Dachte das war ein Fehler im Questlog und hab fleissig weiter gequestet um das fehlende Item zu kriegen. Nur um etwa nach ner Stunde zu merken: Hach ich hab ja meine Taschen aufgeräumt. Ist ja auf der Bank. Und natürlich merkt man erst, dass man den Ruhe Stein nicht in Orgrimmar oder Thunderbluff oder sonst in ner Hauptstadt hat und Portet sich ins nirgend wo nur um dann ne Halbe Stunde hinzureiten, eine viertel Stunde durch die Hauptstadt zu laggen und ne Halbe Stunde wieder zurückzureiten.


----------



## Vitany2910 (29. April 2009)

was auch schon fast peinlich kommt.... blutmythosinsel, und velen quakt irgendwann los... und jemand, der in einem realen ort namens velen wohnt, schreit: hey velen, wo genau wohnst du? lass und mal auf nen kaffee treffen^^


----------



## Irondragon1887 (29. April 2009)

Jaja das mit gier und bedarf ist glaub jedem passiert! Ich habe mir immer n wettstreit mit dem krieger und jäger geliefert wer den höchsten rüssi wert hat, wir haben auch nicht unsren rollen entsprechend inis gemacht. Ich holy pala habe getankt der tank hat dmg gemacht und die eule hat geheilt, der jäger hat bis lvl 28 oder so im schaden immer hinter mir gestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . das peinlichste was mir allerdings passiert war, ich habe in ZA mitten im Bossfight den Tank mit Göttliches eingreifen rausgenommen und wir haben deswegen den time run nicht geschafft.


----------



## Tinkapela (29. April 2009)

Naja mein peinlichstes Erlebnis war,als ich bei einem Freund war. Wir waren beide auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel im Norden bei den Bergen questen. Auf dem Rückweg zum Questgeber sprang mein Freund runter und starb unten. Ich bin auch gesprungen aber habs gerade noch so geschafft. Ich lachte ihn natürlich extrem aus und in dem Moment spawnte so ein netter Mob und hat mich ins Gras beißen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardo34 (29. April 2009)

Ich fands auch mal ganz amüsant, als ein kumpel von mir sich einen magier erstellt hatte. Dann wollte er mal eine fähigkeit an einem frosch(!!!) ausprobieren und, naja, der Frosch hat der Attacke wiederstanden xxD.
Ps: Mein Kollege war Stufe 20.


----------



## Janyr (29. April 2009)

Hm,
als ich da erste mal die Bunten Bilder Azerroths über den Bilschirm flackern sah...

erstellte ich mir einen Paladin, denn ich dachte eine Klasse die sich nicht heilen kann,
kann auch nicht alleine spielen. SO weit so gut, an einem Paladin ist ja nichts schlimmes,
aber kurz nach erreichen von level 6 und kurz bevor ich das Spiel ausmachen wollte,
bemerkte ich das man die QUestgeber nicht mit linksklick anspricht sondern mit rechts,
ich hatte also so lang gegrindet bis ich level 6 war -.-


----------



## Progamer_Desaster (29. April 2009)

Achja, die guten alten zeiten ^^
Das mit dem Bedarf oder Gier hat schon fast jeder erlebt.
Diese angst mit dem seelengebunden hatte ich auch, allerdings hatte ich einmal versucht ein seelengebundenes item ins inventar zu schieben, aber es stand die meldung, das ist nicht möglich. Dadurch hatte ich echt angst, auf ewig mit diesem item herumlaufen zu müssen. Ich schätze mal, ich habe ausversehen das kleidungsstück auf den platz von essen geschoben, und hat von euch jmd es schonmal geschafft Kalte Milch als robe zu tragen? xD also ich hatte es nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir schon alles passiert ist ...
Ich war über glücklich als ich das erste mal mit meinem Druiden die Wälder von Teldrassil beuschen durfte. Ein Clan kollege von mir hatte auch neu angefangen. Kurz gesagt, wir haben 5 lvl Horst aus Allimania am anfang gespielt ^^ Bis mein Stiefbruder ins zimmer kam und einen auf Miracoli machte um uns zu sagen, dass es mit questen viel schneller geht.
Nach einer viertel std erklären was denn quests seien, wie man sie annimmt oder sie erledigt haben wir dann auch angefangen.

Auf level 10 habe ich das mit den skillungen kurz nach dem lvl up durch zufall entdeckt, aber auch nur weil das zeichen so komisch blinkte und ich es vorher noch nie gesehen habe.
Ein paar level weiter und ein paar skillpkte mehr zur verfügung skillte ich alles, was sich toll anhörte. Am ende hatte ich eine skillung a lá 7/6/7. Also ein nutzloser Hybride, der alles kann nur nichts richtig ^^ dazu kam noch, dass ich dachte rüstung sei wichtig, aber intelligenz braucht ein jeder um voran zu kommen im leben, warum nicht auch im spiel? Willenskraft hörte sich nach geistiger stärke an, also durchsetzungsvermögen bei Konversationen oder sonstiges. Nun stand ich da, ein Druide der immer in katze rumgelaufen ist, eine unbrauchbare skillung und unnützes eq. Bis level 32 ungefähr hatte es prächtig funktioniert. Als ich dann aber immer wieder im schlingendorntal bei trashs gestorben bin, habe ich die schuld auf die klasse geschoben und den char erstmal auf eis gelegt.

Dann entstand mein Schurke. Ich war immernoch der auffassung, das rüstung wichtig sei, das mit dem skillen hatte mir in der zwischenzeit schon jemand erklärt, wobei das beim schurken auch sonderlich egal zum leveln ist, da er reine schadensklasse ist. Ich dachte mehr Rüstung = mehr Leben, hatte ein neues item mit mehr rüstung, meine hp haben sich aber nicht verändert. Ich dachte mir: was ist denn jetzt los? oO  Habe im gildenchat nachgefragt ob jemand schonmal dieses problem hatte, allerdings dummerweise nicht mir, warum bekomm ich nicht mehr leben? ich hab doch mehr rüssi, sondern mit: komisch, ich habe ein besseres item, aber meine hp bleiben gleich. Niemand wusste rat und ich habe einen GM angeschrieben, der mir das dann erstmal erklärt hat und mich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass man einfach mit der maus auf die stats im charfenster gehen und dann im tooltip nachlesen kann was die stats bringen.
echt peinlich >.<

soweit von mir, ich glaube das reicht auch erstmal ^^

LG


----------



## Gerti (29. April 2009)

Hey, dass kenn ich mir dem Gier und Bedarf... Als ich das erste mal in ner Gruppe war hab ich mich voll erschreckt, wo das herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann hab ich immer abwechselnd auf alles geklickt, bis mir ein Schulfreund gesagt hatte, wofür beides dea ist^^

Hm... auch habe ich immer nur Wasser getrunken oder Brot gefuttert zum Reggen, bis ich den Tipp im Ladescreen gesehen hab, dass auch beides gleichzeigig geht 

Sonst fällt mir gerade nichtsmehr ein...dooooch da war was in Strath Baron. 
Ich als Desto Hexe zum leveln (60er zeiten!) hatte meinen Void draußen... dann der Baron. Mir wird gesagt "Alle in die Ecke" gesagt getan. Ich bekomme einen Tick von der Aura ab und mein Void rennt auf den Baron zu->Pull->Wipe... seit dem immer das Pet auf Passiv^^

Naja das wars glaube ich dann... mir ist sowas zum größten Teil erspart geblieben, da mein Schulfreund damals mir geholfen hat, der mit seinem Hexer MC und so war.


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (29. April 2009)

Ich erinnere mich auch noch daran, wie stolz ich war, als ich mein ersten einzigartigen Ring bekommen hab, hab gedacht den gibts aufm ganzen Server nur einmal und grade ich hab ihn bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dann im /g damit rumgeprozt bis mir ein Gildenmitglied gesagt hat es hätte den selber und ich beinahe aus den Latschen gekippt bin^^
Hab gedacht das wär ein Bug, dass ein einzigartiger Gegenstand zweimal vorkommt, bis ich dann aufgeklärt wurde^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. Juni 2009)

Direkt als erstes,nachdem ich mir meinen Nachtelf Hunter erstellt hatte,kam schon der erste Fail. Ich wusste: der Typ mit dem *!* hat ne Aufgabe für mich. Ich also zu dem hin,*linksklick*.Hmmm...*linksklick*Grml, *linksklick* *linksklick* *linksklick*
Naja,ich werd langsam aggressiv,renn um den rum,spring den an,hämmere alle Tasten meiner Tastatur,passiert nix. UND DANN bin ich auf die großartige Idee gekommen Rechtsklick mal zu versuchen. Hab ca. 2 Minuten gebraucht bis ich ma auf die Idee gekommen bin Oo peinlich,peinlich.

Naja,dann so um die 20 Level später hab ich dann mal nen schnellen dm-run gestartet. Alles da,Tank,heal,dds. Das mit dem Bedarf/Gier hatt ich raus,um Kisten würfeln war auch klar. Mir zumindest.Also mach ich erstma einen auf Klugscheisser,von wegen bei random drops alle Gier,um Kisten würfeln,bla bla bla. Was mach ich danach als allererstes? Klar,stell Plündersystem erstmal auf "Reihum". Fanden alle recht lustig,ich hab dann so getan als wärs nurn Scherz gewesen. Wusste ja nich,dass das alles Twinks waren und voll den Plan vom Game hatten xD


Tjoa,dann dacht ich bis Level 50 oder so DD würde DuDu bedeuten,hab mich die ganze Zeit gewundert warum die so beliebt sind Oo

Da gibbet bestimmt noch viel mehr,aber das fällt mir jetz grad nich ein...(oder ich habs verdrängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Juni 2009)

Als ich Angefangen habe, war ich ein ganz schöner explorer^^ bin mit lvl3 aus tal der Prüfungen geganegn nach Orgrimmar... Als ich in og war musste ich echt staunen..(es war Nacht und 2005^^) Naja ich habe etwas in Klingenhügel gequestet und dann hab ich mich gefragt was die Zepelinne da sollen...Ich dachte die währen nur zur Deko da am rumfliegen^^ Dann hab ich aber den Turm entdeckt und hab etwas gewartet. Dann kam er ein Zeppelin ich ging an Bord und ging die Treppe runter. Nun war ich unten an diesem Balkon und genieß die Aussicht während ich wegflog.
Dann sah ich die Karte und die Route...Ich ging kurz aufs Klo...Als ich wieder kam traf mich ein Schock :" Wo bin ich?! Wo ist die Sonne hin?! Und wo sind die Katkeän (oder Kaktuse)?! Ich wollte sofort da weg und sah an diesem verwesten Zepelin turm noch einen Zeppelin andocken, den nahm ich dann (was ich heute immernoch bereuhe^^) . Ich flog weg uns wartete, dann sah ich meinen Character wieder auf dem Zeppelin, unter mir hell blaues Wasser und vor mir ein Strand mir einem Dschungel... Mir gefahl es hier und ich ging den Turm runter. Ich hatte jetzt schon einen eindruck das die Welt von Warcraft unendlich groß ist^^(was sie immernoch für mich ist <3) Ich ging raus aus diesem Typisch hordenhaften lager und hörte ein Gebrüll wie von den roten Raptoren aus Durotar, ich wunterte mich warum er mich soweit gesehen hatt und ich versuchte mich zu verteidigen. Ich verfehlte und er tötete mich mit einem Schlag. Ich war nun an einem Friedhof und kuckte wo der Grabstein auf der Karte war...."Viel zu weit!". Und ich  belebte mich am Geisterheiler wieder.Ich sprang in einen Fluß und wurde von einem Priania attackiert (Frenzi) ud schaffte es grad noch so aus den Fluss und musste lschen als ich sah  das der Pirania im Wasser bleiben musste^^ Ich sah mich um und sah ein lager...mit menschen. Ich ging trotezdem hin und redete mit ihnen eine wollte mir Äxte verkaufen...Ich sah dann plötzlich vor mir eine truppe von weiteren Zwergen ."Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, die töten mich bestimmt nicht, die sind doch alle lieb" Ich verklickte mich und haute ausversehen ienen Zwerg und wurde kurz drauf getötet... ich wollte einfach weg also belebte ich mich wieder und rannte die Straße in richtung süden.(Ich wusste nicht dass ich einen Ruhestein benutzen kann.^^)Auf derr Straße wurde ich ca 6 mal von Gorillas und Murlocks gekillt und mussste immer 2 mins auf rezz warten. Ich musste dann irgentswann von der Straße weg um nach Grom gol zu gelangen. Ich wurde ca 8 mal von Ogern und Raptoren gekillt... Das hatte mich mindestens 1 1/² Stunden gekostet , ich war sau froh als ich wieder in Durotar war und blieb da auch ertmal bis lvl 11.^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Juni 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> Tjoa,dann dacht ich bis Level 50 oder so DD würde DuDu bedeuten,hab mich die ganze Zeit gewundert warum die so beliebt sind Oo
> 
> Da gibbet bestimmt noch viel mehr,aber das fällt mir jetz grad nich ein...(oder ich habs verdrängt
> 
> ...




Dachte ich auch^^


----------



## Rappi (14. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch so einiges erlebt. An Vieles kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern, aber zumindest an eine peinliche Sache.

Ich habe World of Warcraft zu Weihnachten 2006 bekommen, zusammen mit einem neuen PC. Vorher hatte ich noch nie ein Onlinerollenspiel in der Hand, von daher kannte ich die ganzen Funktionen des Chats auch nicht (sprich die /x Befehle).
Von daher habe ich mich immer über das Kontextmenü in die Channels begeben. Deshalb wusste ich auch nie, dass /sagen nur Leute in der unmittelbaren Umgebung hören.
Immer wenn dann eine Frage im Chat auftauchte, die ich beantworten konnte, habe ich auch immer diesen Befehl genutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mich dann dementsprechend gewundert, warum sich nie jemand bedankt hat.
Irgendwann ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass das wohl so nicht funktioniert und ich bin auf /schreien umgestiegen.
Als dann ein RL-Freund aus dem Urlaub zurückkam, hat er sich einen Twink auf meinem Server erstellt und mir dann alles erklärt, wie ich was im Chat benutze. Aber die ersten 6-7 Level bin ich so rumgelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Einmal war ein Freund bei mir zu Besuch und wir haben meinen ~ Level 10 Jäger gespielt. Dann wollten wir nach Tirisfal, haben aber leider den falschen Zeppelin benutzt und sind im Schlingendorntal angekommen. Natürlich wollten wir dieses dann erforschen und wurden von den Raporen genüsslich ermordet. Leider kamen wir am Friedhof raus, der weit weg jeder Zivilisation ist.
Da unser Ruhestein nicht Cooldown hatte und wir nicht zurück zum Posten von Grom'Gol kamen, haben wir mindestens eine halbe Stunde nach einer Eskorte im Channel gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hab erst mit 40 gesagt bekommen ,dass es Aktionsleitsen gibt.Habe davor immer das Fähigkeitenbuch aufgemacht und die Fähigkeiten so angeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und erst mit 70 wusste ich was Dps ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das waren noch Zeiten mit Bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramana (14. Juni 2009)

Also Ich hab erst mit 30 erfahren das es mehr alls einen skilltree gibt xD

hab als holy dmg gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crash_burn (14. Juni 2009)

ich habe damals mit meinem ersten hunter einfach jeden skillpunkt in einen anderen tree gesteckt und ja muss schon sagen das die leute einen komisch angeschaut haben wenn man bm,sv und überleben jeweils nur die ersten paar sachen skillt xD


----------



## Rappi (14. Juni 2009)

> ich habe damals mit meinem ersten hunter einfach jeden skillpunkt in einen anderen tree gesteckt und ja muss schon sagen das die leute einen komisch angeschaut haben wenn man bm,sv und überleben jeweils nur die ersten paar sachen skillt xD



War bei mir genauso. Als ich dann zum ersten Mal umgeskillt habe und eine vorgefertigte Skillung aus dem Net gesucht habe, habe ich auch gleich 250-300 mehr Schadenspunkte gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meinen ersten Char, Menschen Paladin, auf Holy hochgelevelt... zusammen mit meiner damaligen Freundin, die war Holypriest.
Und den Buff Zorn der Gerechtigkeit hab ich schlichtweg ignoriert. Und da ihr ja wisst was der Paladin für eine Damagemaschine war zu Classiczeiten, könnt ihr euch denken wozu ich da war.
Richtig, ich hab auf die Mobs gehauen, welche an der Priesterin dran klebten wie Fliegen am Honig. Durfte sie nach jedem dritten Mob aufheben... ^^


----------



## Marvin B. (14. Juni 2009)

Erster Charakter: Nachtelf Jägerin. Bin ich planlos durchs Startgebiet gelaufen und wurde auch promt von so einer ekeligen Spinne umgelegt. Da war ich tot, und ich habs wohl zu ernst genommen... Als Irrwisch kann man ja auch irgendwie nichts machen... Ausgeloggt Charakter gelöscht und neuen erstellt.

Danach wurde es aber nicht besser, bis ich verstanden habe das man sich wiederbeleben kann...

Wieder eine Jägerin erstellt und los gehts. Quests waren mir schei.ß egal und habe sie elegant übersprungen. Das ich schwere Rüstung nicht tragen kann war mir damals unbegreiflich, ich habe sie im Inventar gelassen in der Hoffnung das Items beim nächsten Level Up anziehen zu können.

Lehrer war mir auch ein unbekanntes Blatt, bis ich dann nach Level 12 in das zweite Levelgebiet ohne Pet und ohne Spells böse verhauen wurde.

Dann später nen Gnome Magier angefangen, mit Level 20 hatte ich dann ein Goldstück! - Diesen wollte ich nicht ausgeben und bin dann von Loch Modan nach Ironforge immer gelaufen - das mein Goldstück bloß ganz bleibt.


----------



## ReWahn (14. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24005
thread gibts schon...


----------



## Rappi (14. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24005
> thread gibts schon...



Das fällt dir früh ein. Jetzt ist der Thread schon 2 Monate alt und 8 Seiten lang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (14. Juni 2009)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Ich hab erst mit 40 gesagt bekommen ,dass es Aktionsleitsen gibt.Habe davor immer das Fähigkeitenbuch aufgemacht und die Fähigkeiten so angeklickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 das mit der dps kenne ich  doch von  irgendwo her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (14. Juni 2009)

Meine beiden peinlichste Aktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

1. Ich habe eine geschlagene Stunde lang nach dem Ausgang im Menschen Startgebiet gesucht... und dass mit Hilfe eines Kumpels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Mit zunehmendem Level wurde das Monsterkloppen immer schwieriger, bis ich auch noch mops gescheitert bin die im lvl noch unter mir waren ^^ 
   Da kam dann der Hinweis ich sollte mal reparieren gehen und ich ganz Genius erlerne natürlich sofort das Schmiede-Handwerk und frag mich warum    
   meine Rüstung immer noch kaputt ist^^ Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich übrigens schon fast lvl 10 xD 
   ach und neue Zauber habe ich auch erst in Goldhain gelernt und mir wurde einfach nicht klar warum sooo viele Lehrer mir nichts beibringen konnten^^


----------



## Greshnak (14. Juni 2009)

Das ist der dritte Thread dazu, aber ein sehr schöner Startpost ^^

Irgendwas noobiges von mir ist mir letztens eingefallen, komme gerade nicht drauf...


Ich dachte damals das man durch fallen nicht sterben kann weil man prozentual von den aktuellen HP abgezogen bekommt, nicht von den maximalen ^^


----------



## Manaori (14. Juni 2009)

Oh, da fallen mir auf Anhieb vieeele Dinge ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar hat mir meine Schwester die wichtigsten Dinge erklärt.. aber es war eben nicht genug :>

So hatte mal eine kleine Blutelf Priesterin auf Level 24 die hervorragende Idee, man könnte ja eine Abkürzung ins Arathi Hochland nehmen, statt von Tarrens Mühle aus zu laufen - denn aus irgendeinem Grund hatte sie den Flugpunkt noch nicht. Die Abkürzung sah dann so aus: osten von Tirisfal - westliche Pestländer. da sah sie schon die ersten Gegner, die merkwürdigerweise rote Fragezeichen als Levelangabe hatten. Nuja, die kleine Priesterin war zwar beunruhigt, dachte sich aber, solange sie auf dem Weg bliebe, könne ihr nichts passieren. Nur führte der Weg sie in die Ruinen von Andorhal (oder wie die hießen...) Och, das war ein schöner Schreck, als auf einmal ne Meeenge Ghouls und Skelette sie begrüßt haben.
Aber die Priesterin ließ sich natürlich nicht abschrecken... nach vieeeelen Toden und einigem Gelächter in der Gruppe, in der sie zu dem Zeitpunkt war, hat sie sogar den Weg ins Arathihochland gefunden.. um prompt in die Stadt der Menschen reinzulaufen.
Danach ging sie ins Schlingendorntal zum questen und hat die Pestländer nieeee mehr betreten. (Selbst jetzt verweigert sie noch alles, was damit zu tun hat.. sogar Stratholme hat sie deswegen nie gesehen *hust*)

Selbige Priesterin ist inzwischen Stufe 80 und abwechselnd Heilerin und Shadow... und aht erst vor kurzer zeit erfahren, dass Trefferwertung für einen DD doch recht wichtig ist.. Als sie sich gewundert hat, warum die Gedankenkontrolle beim Instrukteur in Naxx hero so selten trifft. *hust*

Immer noch selbige Priesterin hat sich auch das t7,5 Heileritem.. die Handschuhe gekauft, weil ihr die Stats besser gefallen haben. Dann kam eben das mit der Trefferwertung.. uhm, ja.

Immer noch die selbe Priesterin woltle sich, während sie aufs schnelle Fliegen sparte, mal den Rotdrachen des Wyrmruhpaktes angucken - oh scheiße, wieso fehlen 1,6k gold?!
Der GM war so nett, den Kauf rückgängig zu machen.

Auch hat selbige Priesterin gerne mal wipes in Raids verursacht. Beim ersten Mal hat sie es beim Rat der Illidari zu gut mit dem Rezzen gemeint.. nun ja, seitdem reggt die Gruppe außerhalb des Tors. Und letztens war sie im Obsidiansanktum.. nach einem Wipe bei Sartharion und einem Drachen lief sie voller Freude zu ihren KOllegen.. und lief... und scheuchte die Katze weg, die es sich vor dem Bildschirm gemütlich gemacht hatte... und wunderte sich, dass der Drache sie gefressen hat.

Dieselbe Katze hat übrigens mal für die Priesterin Malygos gepullt (ich stand an der Kugel und wartete auf das Go, die Maus bereits über der Kugel), während die Gruppe gerade beim Reinlaufen war... die Mieze scheint was gegen WoW zu haben. Oder Drachen zu mögen.

Dann hatte diese Priesterin noch eine kleine Schwester, eine Tankadina, die mit einer anderen gruppe in den Flammenschlund ging, allerdings zur Heilung eingeladen wr. Nunja, der Tank war erst level 10, sie level 18, darum erbot sie sich zum Wohle der Gruppe, selbst zu tanken. Daraufhin fragte die anwesende Priesterin nur, wer sie dann bitte heilen solle, weil sie dazu nicht in der Lage sei wegen shadow Skillung.. als ich ihr versucht habe zu erklären, dass man auch als Shadow bis locker level 78 in den Instanzen heilen kann (für alle Flamer - ich habe es selbt ausprobiert. Wenn der Tank was kann, ist das kein Problem.).. daraufhinw ar die Gruppe auf einmal weg. ^^


Und ist es ein Fauxpas, wenn selbige Paladina als RP-lerin auf einem RP-Server mit dem Wams des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs durch Unterstadt läuft? unsure.gif

Mir fällt sicher noch mehr ein... Oh, und wer Rechschreibfehler findet: Es ist schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (15. Juni 2009)

Angefangen hab ich mit nem Gästeacc und als mich dann einer aus der HDW grp nach lead fragte, bzw mich bat ihm die Krone zu geben, antwortete ich, dass ich nen Gästeacc hätte und deswegen nich traden könne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (15. Juni 2009)

also
zuerst mal muss ich sagen ich finde den thread cool^^

gleich wie bei dir ist mir (aber erst auf lvl 28 in gnomeregan, weil ich vorher nicht wusste was dungeons sind xD) das mit dem bedarf passiert... ich dachte mir "man, gierig zu sein gefällt den leuten nicht, nimm lieber bedarf"
naja und ich wusste auch erst mit ca lvl 25 ass man als jäger mit einer fernkampfwaffe angreifen sollte, und dass ich (zu classic zeiten) beweglichkeit und ausdauer brauchte, bekam ich erst mit lvl 60 erklärt... bis dahin hatte ich von stärke bis hin zur intelligenz alles angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez spankel


----------



## Zydoom (8. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Char war ein Mensch Pala auf nem Gäste Acc..

Als ich dann mal in DM war machte ich auf jedes Item "Bedarf".
Ich dachte halt das wenn jeder Bedarf klickt, bekommt es der der es gebrauchen kann, und wenn man Gier klickt bekommt man es sofort selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, irgendwann haben die mich drauf angesprochen und es mir erklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (8. Juli 2009)

Das schlimmste war bei mir das ich einmal mit meinem Rogue bei einem Hinterhalt verfehlt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (8. Juli 2009)

mir ist eigtl nie so ein dummer fehler unterlaufen. das liegt allerdings nicht daran, dass ich besonders schlau bin (was ich natürlich nichtsdestotrotz bin) sondern daran, dass mich 3 leute zu wow gebracht haben, die schon von anfang an dabei waren und mir auch in den ersten monaten pemanent über die schulter geschaut haben.

trotzdem bin ich immer nachsichtig, wenn jemand einen fehler macht, nachdem er vorher darauf hingewiesen hat, dass er irgendwas noch nicht kennt / so gut kann. wenn man aber das maul hält und hinterher noch andere dafür verantwortlich macht, dass irgendwas schiefgelaufen ist, obwohl die schuld eindeutig bei einem liegt, werd ich mächtig schnell mächtig aggro.

obwohl, einmal hab ich mich selbst ganz schön bloß gestellt: ich war noch recht frisch 80, hatte auch schon einiges an playtime aufm buckel mit meinem mage, da war ich mit der gilde in ner ini und hatte permanent manaprobleme. als ich darauf angesprochen wurde, warum ich nicht meinen neuen manaedelstein benutze, antwortete ich:"ja, toll, das geht auch nur einmal, denn isser ja weg." nach großem gelächter wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich einige level zuvor wohl die fähigkeit erlernt hatte, mir einen edelstein herbeizuzaubern, der mehrere aufladungen hat. nach kurzer suche fand ich den zauber dann auch in meinem spellbook und verkroch mich still in eine dunkle ecke....
als einer der mainmages in einer top3-gilde auf unsrem server konnte ich wohl froh sein, dass mir das mit ner gildeninternen gruppe passiert is...


----------



## Cyberbert (8. Juli 2009)

Mh, coole Geschichten, viele davon kenn ich selbst, und um mal bissel was rauszuhauen. Bedarf/Gier? OMG wenn du das plünderst ist es Seelengebunden?! "Öh, plündern?!, ne abbrechen!!!!!!! X drücken!!!!! Die schmeissen dich raus wenn du das klaust". "Kannst du looten?" fragte dann jemand, "looten, überleg, was will der von mir, OMG was sag ich jetzt?!, tut mir leid kenn ich nicht", bla  bla bla, okay so halbwegs kapiert, das was ich brauche bedarf, was  ich nich brauch gier, sehr gut.

Nächster Drop, mh Krieger der brauch ne anständige Waffe, der hatn Stab gedroppt, geile Werte, das muss ich haben!!!!! BEDARF!!!!! Intelligenz? Ist doch egal + kann nur gut sein, von allem viel muss sehr gut sein. Da sonst keiner den wollte, gabs auch keine große Anmotze, also alles gut.

Aber da ich ja jetzt erst seit ~24.5.09 spiele meide ich heute noch einiges, Random Gruppen, immer schiss gehabt, immer nur mit Kollegen unterwegs gewesen, da mal gezogen worden, hier einiges erklärt, da mal gemacht, soweit so gut, Gilde auch, ja wenn die da drin sind, dann kanns ja nich schlecht sein. *hust*

Irgendwann fragte jemand aus der Gilde ob ich ihn ziehen kann, er müsse mit seinem Twink in die Todesminen (ich lvl 50-55), puh ob ich das allein schaffe? Wenn ich da drauf geh der lacht mich doch aus, habs dann lieber gelassen und bin off^^, irgendwann mitbekommen das meine Kollegen ungefähr gleiches lvl wie ich aber schon mal gezogen haben und wenn die das können dann muss das ja gehen. Also bei der nächsten Anfrage mal todesmutig gesagt, joa kann dich ziehen. Dann die Sache mit dem Pullen (mh, ach zeigst ihm wie ach toll du doch bist und pullst mal wie ein berserker) nachdem dann einige auf mich gekloppt hatten und ich nah dem Tod war und dann erstmal meine Heiltränke verbraten hab hab ich mir gedacht, puh mach mal lieber sachte. Nichtmal gestorben, fand ich voll die Leistung^^

Gut mittlerweile mit lvl 78 hat man keine Angst mehr von DM oder Verlies oder Kloster oder Uldaman usw. man kriegt da ein Gespür für, gott sei dank.

Aber zurück zu den Random Groups, diese ganzen Kürzel und Target Symbole sind für mich bis heute noch fremdwörter, AoE? Öh Age of Empire war so mein erster Gedanke^^

"Machst du AP Shout?!", Ap was?! Öh, uff, mh, Attack Power Brüll (pseudo Englisch Übersetzungsversuch), naja Schlachtruf, das passt schon, was klick ich? Befehlsruf, dacht mir oh man, der schimpft bestimmt, aber nö er hats gelassen genommen und dann Schlachtruf übernommen.

Wie gesagt, man kann also bis lvl 80 kommen ohne auch nur den hauch einer Ahnung zu haben wie was im Groben funktioniert, das mit den Talenten, nunja, ich hab mich dann von nem Kollegen beraten lassen was denn so toll wäre, ein wenig Forum gelesen und dann halt Umgeskillt, wobei ich nochmals Umskillen muss, da ich irgendwo Mist gebaut hab^^, spiele seit Ewigkeiten in der Kampfhaltung und kann mich mit der VT.Haltung nicht anfreunden, Beserker das geht mal gar nicht.

Mein erster Hordler den ich gesehen hab war auch interessant, ein Pala, hier ein Blitz da irgendwas hier gedreht, buff keine HP mehr, tot. "WTF?!, die Palas gehen ja voll ab, der war doch nur 5lvl über mir, geht mal gar nicht". Also merk dir, Hordler die sind scheisse, bleib bloß weg.

Worauf ich hinaus will, ohne einen "Mentor" der viel Geduld und Zeit hat macht man vieles falsch, ist auch nicht so wild, aber ich hab halt das Gefühl das die Leute denken sie sind die Übergötter weil sie schon Jahr spielen und für sie alles kein Problem ist, diese ganzen Kürzel im Chat, da blick ich nicht durch, klar irgendwann kriegt man es halbwegs mit, aber so ganz blicken tue ich das immernoch nich.

Wenn ich schon mal hier bin, einen Krieger Mentor hätt ich gern, gibt da so einige Dinge die mir nicht so einleuchten wollen xD


----------



## Liquidlake (8. Juli 2009)

hehe der thread is echt witzig..

einige der sachen die mir passiert sind wurden hier schon zur genüge aufgezählt ^^

Ich hab am anfang meinen nachtelfen hunter erstellt den ich heut noch als main spiele, war irgendwo 2006..
Jedenfalls las ich im handelschat immer so schöne sachen die die leute anpriesen die sie gegen "mats" tauschen wollten oder herstellen wollten, ich hab mich immer gefragt "was sind bitte mats" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Und mit meinem gast acc konnte ich auch nix im handelschat posten ^^

Bis ich dann irgendwann mit meinem kleinen hunter bei der dunkelküste ankam und dort auf eine quest traf die irgend etwas mit so einem roboter am strand zutun hatte, ich weiß nichtmehr genau wies war, jedenfalls erzählte mir der quest geber oder der robotor ob ich denn nochnie einen "mat" gesehen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von da an dachte ich erstmal ne weile das mats so ne roboter sind die für ihre inhaber gold farmen und ich irgendwann wenn ich größer bin wohl auch so welche kriegen würde und die dann mit andern gegen halt gegenstände und so tauschen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war dann nach der quest etwas enttäuscht das ich immer noch keinen mat hatte lol


----------

